# Andre Ward to GGG: "Call HBO and lets make it happen"



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article21174.html



> "It's funny to me. I mean, when you look at the fight with GGG, it seems that the media, not including you of course, but they keep pushing the timeframe back. So last year, it was this year would've been a good time, and now this year, it's next year. When are people going to feel like that's a fight that they want to see," stated undefeated super middleweight king Andre Ward, who shared his thoughts on a potential showdown with undefeated middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin. During a recent appearance on ESPN's SportsNation, Ward made it clear that he's more than willing to face the hard-hitting champion sooner rather than later.
> 
> "Hey, like I said earlier, Andre Ward, and yes, I went third person, I'm ready and I think if everybody comes to the table with a clear head and nobody is trying to dictate; I hear stuff in the media. They're trying to dictate and negotiate the fight through the media. That's rule number one. That's not going to work. You know, if you really want to fight, less talking in the media. Let's get the network involved, HBO, a great network, let's put it in their hands, put it in our teams hands; Andre Ward is available and we can make it happen," Ward explained. "At the end of the day, I see what's happening. I've been following this sport since I've been a baby; 20 years. They want Golovkin to smile and wave and be the pretty boy, and then the promoters, they do the tough talk. But then if I respond, then I'm the villain. Well I'm no villain. I've never built my career on that. So I'm very simple, but I also mean what I say. If GGG wants to fight, come from behind the promoter, come from behind the trainer, tell 'em to call HBO, I've already done that before I came on the show because I knew you guys were going to ask me this, and let's make it happen."


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

One sixty fo', lets do this shit!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

My job is clearly anti Fight Hype, so I can't click the link.. Is that the whole interview? If so I don't see anything about him agreeing to go down to 164, so I'm not certain I want to get my hopes up that GGG's team will respond..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> My job is clearly anti Fight Hype, so I can't click the link.. Is that the whole interview? If so I don't see anything about him agreeing to go down to 164, so I'm not certain I want to get my hopes up that GGG's team will respond..


yeah that's all the interview had on it


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ward would dominate Golovkin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Rather see Ward test himself at 175, personally.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's all the interview had on it


Be interesting to see if his team responds then, and with what if they do. I think they should just say they're not going above 160 for the next couple of years, will give him time to lock down 160 and his team doesn't have to come up with special requirements for a Ward fight.

Sadly don't see the timelines working out where Ward will get GGG at 168 and Kovalev at 175.. I think we're going to miss out on the GGG fight completely..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Rather see Ward test himself at 175, personally.


"I'd be thrilled with either. The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense. Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175. Ward can go from an afterthought having fought one nothing fight in 19 months to a huge deal quickly if he were to face GGG and Kovalev in a row and win both".

Dan Rafael


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Rather see Ward test himself at 175, personally.


I'd rather see him take Golovkin's ass out and then move up just for the fact that once he moves up to 175 the chances of a Golovkin fight happening are basically zero.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Both guys would need to take a haircut from the network as both are getting over a million per fight. They'd need a large gate and/or major site fee to get their typical earnings.

But, it could be done. I'm sure it would sell out The Forum. GGG has a lot of fans here, Ward a decent following.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "I'd be thrilled with either. The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense. Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175. Ward can go from an afterthought having fought one nothing fight in 19 months to a huge deal quickly if he were to face GGG and Kovalev in a row and win both".
> 
> Dan Rafael





Cormega said:


> I'd rather see him take Golovkin's ass out and then move up just for the fact that once he moves up to 175 the chances of a Golovkin fight happening are basically zero.


Ward and Golovkin find themselves in near identical predicaments with regards moving up in weight. Neither man wants to do so until they've no reason to move back down. Ward has fewer reasons than GGG, who wants to become #1 at his weight. He'll beat Golovkin and everyone will say: "Oh well we expected you to beat a smaller guy anyway".


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Be interesting to see if his team responds then, and with what if they do. I think they should just say they're not going above 160 for the next couple of years, will give him time to lock down 160 and his team doesn't have to come up with special requirements for a Ward fight.
> 
> Sadly don't see the timelines working out where Ward will get GGG at 168 and Kovalev at 175.. I think we're going to miss out on the GGG fight completely..


yeah I'm sadly seeing the same thing. I don't think GGG's team wants anything to do with Ward. And they honestly should wait for Canelo/Cotto. Best case scenario Ward can hope for is.

GGG vs bum in October 
Ward vs Chudinov in November
Canelo vs Cotto in November
GGG vs Canelo/Cotto in March
Ward vs Ramirez or Groves if he beats Badou Jack in April

Then GGG and Ward fight after that with enough time to fight Kovalev at the end of the year.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm sadly seeing the same thing. I don't think GGG's team wants anything to do with Ward. And they honestly should wait for Canelo/Cotto. Best case scenario Ward can hope for is.
> 
> GGG vs bum in October
> Ward vs Chudinov in November
> ...


Yeah I have no problem with GGG waiting for Canelo/Cotto, just don't mention any other weight besides 160 while doing so. That would be the ideal situation, and I can see being a possibility all the way through GGG vs Canelo/Cotto. I just don't see him willing to move up right after that fight, he's going to want to milk it against the same opposition he's facing now IMO.

Would be pleasantly surprised if he wins that fight and decides to move up to bigger challenges though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Feel bad for Golovkin. Everything was going so well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I have no problem with GGG waiting for Canelo/Cotto, just don't mention any other weight besides 160 while doing so. That would be the ideal situation, and I can see being a possibility all the way through GGG vs Canelo/Cotto. I just don't see him willing to move up right after that fight, he's going to want to milk it against the same opposition he's facing now IMO.
> 
> Would be pleasantly surprised if he wins that fight and decides to move up to bigger challenges though.


yeah I was giving the best case scenario, but I don't see it happening. I agree with what you're saying too


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Man, Andre better win this fuckin fight with all this confidence. I know that much


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Why does GGG have to call HBO? Can't Ward talk to them since he works for them? Does Ward not have a phone? Sounds like some bullshit to me.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I have already said that GGG is hiding behind the excuse of needing more time to build the fight up. He all but gave that away the last time he sounded off on Ward.


Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)




----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He should just pull a Hopkins and wait for the smaller men Cotto-Canelo to move up to him. He'd make more money and be favored against them. A Ward fight will be less money and would see him out-boxed in front of giddy Stephen Curry in the audience


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

KOTF said:


> He should just pull a Hopkins and wait for the smaller men Cotto-Canelo to move up to him. He'd make more money and be favored against them. A Ward fight will be less money and would see him out-boxed in front of giddy Stephen Curry in the audience


This is why team Golovkin don't want any and should just shut the fuck up about Andre Ward. They're making themselves look like clowns.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> This is why team Golovkin don't want any and should just shut the fuck up about Andre Ward. They're making themselves look like clowns.


Last I read Loeffler said the money wasn't there at this time for both of them to make what they would like too. That the fight doesn't make sense for them at this time. Believe him or not it's pretty clear that they're not looking for it anytime soon.

They're gonna try to get a Cotto or a Canelo down the line, shit I even read that GB is down to throw Lemeiux in there with him.

Have you seen anything from Golovkin saying he wants Ward after Loeffler's comments? If you read Andre's interview it seems like he is responding to the media who keeps on asking him about this and not Golovkin himself. It looks like he just wants to make it clear that he's down for the fight, I don't blame him, no one wants to be seen as a coward.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Last I read Loeffler said the money wasn't there at this time for both of them to make what they would like too. That the fight doesn't make sense for them at this time. Believe him or not it's pretty clear that they're not looking for it anytime soon.
> 
> They're gonna try to get a Cotto or a Canelo down the line, shit I even read that GB is down to throw Lemeiux in there with him.
> 
> Have you seen anything from Golovkin saying he wants Ward after Loeffler's comments? If you read Andre's interview it seems like he is responding to the media who keeps on asking him about this and not Golovkin himself. It looks like he just wants to make it clear that he's down for the fight, I don't blame him, no one wants to be seen as a coward.


Fair enough and I don't blame them one bit for looking at a far more lucrative and far more winnable fight against Canelo or Cotto. I just grow tired of the talk from Abel Sanchez especially about everyone "ducking" them and Golovkin being ready for anyone from 154-168.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


>


What else is he supposed to say? He made it pretty clear in the Monroe post fight interview that he wants Cotto or Canelo next, that he wants to unify.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What else is he supposed to say? He made it pretty clear in the Monroe post fight interview that he wants Cotto or Canelo next, that he wants to unify.


And why not? Canelo is a huge draw and extremely large for his division, and Cotto needs to man up and actually defend the MW title, or get dafuck out of Dodge.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

errsta said:


>


Lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And why not? Canelo is a huge draw and extremely large for his division, and Cotto needs to man up and actually defend the MW title, or get dafuck out of Dodge.


I agree, these guys are having a little circle jerk here about Ward calling out Golovkin. I'm just pointing out that he and Loeffler have made it very clear that a Ward fight is not the next item on their list. Golovkin should look to unify and for a payday against Canelo or the Diva from PR.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What else is he supposed to say? He made it pretty clear in the Monroe post fight interview that he wants Cotto or Canelo next, that he wants to unify.


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/bo...golovkin-says-hell-fight-anyone-at-154160-168

GGG said he'd fight ANYONE from 154-168. That was him. It didn't become "oh, well, what I really meant is..." until Ward said "okay. let's do it".

And I love GGG. The guy is the most exciting fighter in the game right now (apologies to Chocolatito - I may be wrong). I am, however, amused by the backtracking when it's Andre Ward.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/bo...golovkin-says-hell-fight-anyone-at-154160-168
> 
> GGG said he'd fight ANYONE from 154-168. That was him. It didn't become "oh, well, what I really meant is..." until Ward said "okay. let's do it".
> 
> And I love GGG. The guy is the most exciting fighter in the game right now (apologies to Chocolatito - I may be wrong). I am, however, amused by the backtracking when it's Andre Ward.


That article is from 2012 lol. They wanted to get his name out there. The post Monroe interview was not from 3 years ago, a lot has changed, Golovkin is now becoming a draw (rivaling guys like Ward in this aspect) and has a big fat cash cow named Cotto holding the belt in his weight class. He has smaller but more profitable fish to fry. Ward will have to wait for his ass whoopin.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That article is from 2012 lol. They wanted to get his name out there.


Exactly.

And not only is Golovkin in a different place right now, so is Ward. That is, Ward's name no longer carries the juice it once did. He's practically fallen off the face of the Earth. He literally does not currently DESERVE a fight with Golovkin. Back then he was King of the super-six. Beating him would have catapulted Golovkin to instant super-stardom. Today, Ward is probably just as dangerous an opponent as he was in 2012, but there is currently very little upside to beating him. Fans would just say that Ward lost because he was still rusty. So, why would Golovkin take such a huge risk?

If Ward can take out, or beat in a humiliating fashion, a couple of top-ten SMW opponents this year, then it might make sense for Golovkin to consider him once again in 2016. Otherwise Ward can go fuck off to wherever he's been hiding for all this time: Under a rock, off on some religious nut-job retreat, or hanging in the Jungle with David Haye. Who cares?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That article is from 2012 lol. They wanted to get his name out there. The post Monroe interview was not from 3 years ago, a lot has changed, Golovkin is now becoming a draw (rivaling guys like Ward in this aspect) and has a big fat cash cow named Cotto holding the belt in his weight class. He has smaller but more profitable fish to fry. Ward will have to wait for his ass whoopin.


A- for effort, C+ for excuse making


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> A- for effort, C+ for excuse making


D- for research for you sir.










When God of War is has conquered all good boys at 160 you'll see these pop up in Oakland...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> D- for research for you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because he said it 3 years ago it should be MORE relevant now that he's presumably more advanced in his career, no? I get why fighters go after the more profitable fights but I don't get why fans buy into it instead of demanding the best fights. Easily the most irritating side effect of the Mayweather era - fans who see themselves as managers trying to monetize fighters' careers. That's their job - not mine.

I'm not even mad, though - I'd love to see GGG & Canelo. GGG - Cotto - not so much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And not only is Golovkin in a different place right now, so is Ward. That is, Ward's name no longer carries the juice it once did. He's practically fallen off the face of the Earth. He literally does not currently DESERVE a fight with Golovkin.


:lol: Yeah, I'll just leave that there. No need for me to even elaborate.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: Yeah, I'll just leave that there. No need for me to even elaborate.


Maybe Golovkin should fight Hagler. I hear Marvin was pretty good, some years ago.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Maybe Golovkin should fight Hagler. I hear Marvin was pretty good, some years ago.


naw he should fight John Thompson. He just won the boxcino tournament and has less than 8 kos


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw he should fight John Thompson. He just won the boxcino tournament and has less than 8 kos


:rofl


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Got to hand it to Roc Nation, they're doing a hell of a PR job on Ward.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Ward just call himself simple?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

In all seriousness though GGG should just make this fight now. I don't think the winner of Cotto/Canelo will face him straight after and if they do they are going to want him at a catchweight and all the other usual bollocks.

Froch has retired and theirs not any other really good fights at MW or SMW. May as well fight Ward, even if he loses it doesn't matter that much. I think a better scenario would be GGG v Abraham and Ward v Andre Dirrell for the fall and then the winners fight around May time. That way GGG can get a belt and beat a top five SMW and test the weight waters, Ward fights another top guy and gets his name back out their more and it'll probably do better in the Spring.

That will leave Degale to fight Groves (should he win) and then Ward/GGG have a full unification to look forward to down the line or Ward can move up and fight Kovalev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw he should fight John Thompson. He just won the boxcino tournament and has less than 8 kos


Good fight better than Paul Smith:deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

This is getting like a reality show on TLC about twin six-hundred-pound dwarfs who can't throw shit away and had to move off the Mormon compound because of it.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

It seems everything is on hold until Canelo admits he can't make 154 anymore and moves up to the full middleweight limit.

Then we get Canelo vs Golovkin, then he can move up to fight Ward then Ward can move up to fight Kovalev.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Andre Ward, why doesn't he make it happen? Like he could have done before? Bore off zzzzzzzz

Serious he had his chance and he fought Paul Smith, GGG said he can even have it now at 164 if he wants it, why does Ward get a pass on dictating everybody else's weight? Or he can shut up and wait now


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Ward already has a job with HBO and GGG as a commentator for GGG's fights. 
He should stay silent and let GGG do his thing or his commentator career is as over as his boxing career.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Why? Because he said it 3 years ago it should be MORE relevant now that he's presumably more advanced in his career, no? I get why fighters go after the more profitable fights but I don't get why fans buy into it instead of demanding the best fights. Easily the most irritating side effect of the Mayweather era - fans who see themselves as managers trying to monetize fighters' careers. That's their job - not mine.
> 
> I'm not even mad, though - I'd love to see GGG & Canelo. GGG - Cotto - not so much.


Did you read the article?

His response when asked about Ward was, "Maybe, yes." Back in 2012! Lol, Loeffler says in the article that their main goal was to showcase Golovkin on HBO but that down the line they wanted Martinez.

You really are reaching kind sir. Maybe you should dig up Golovkin's grade school report on how he wanted to be a firefighter to show how he wanted none of Ward since he was 8 years old.

Unifying at 160 is not only about the money, it also makes the most sense legacy wise.

"But a Ward win will do more for his legacy at than anyone at 160 will!"

Correct but Golovkin is a 160 pounder, nothing wrong with cleaning it out before moving up to challenge bigger guys.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

I like ward cos I can appreciate his skill level. But the guy should shut the fuck up... He's done fuck all for 2 years he tries to dictate everyone else's weight... No doubt in mind mind golovkin wud fight him.. I think he'd probably lose on points but he wants to unify middleweight 1st... What's wrong with that.. Ward got his chance to unify and did... Golovkin should be given the same chance before he goes up, I don't think a 164 catchweight is unreasonable in the meantime if they want the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fucking Andre Ward, why doesn't he make it happen? Like he could have done before? Bore off zzzzzzzz
> 
> Serious he had his chance and he fought Paul Smith, GGG said he can even have it now at 164 if he wants it, why does Ward get a pass on dictating everybody else's weight? Or he can shut up and wait now


huh?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> huh?


Always calling out GGG yet turned it down because of his shoulder or whatever, fine fair enough move on. Yet he doesn't, still calling him out wanting GGG to come to him like Dawson did, why doesn't he hassle HBO to make it and why doesn't he meet GGG halfway which is fair enough if he wants it so bad. Just more hot air and it's annoying as he could be doing his own thing like making good fights at 168 or 175 or somewhere between there. If he wants GGG make it happen, GGG has his own legacy making fight that will come with big money against Cotto/Canelo, if Ward wants a piece he should have taken it when offered or he should be moving weight. GGG said he'd move weight for Floyd (stupid idea anyway) so why doesn't Ward make the same offer to GGG?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Always calling out GGG yet turned it down because of his shoulder or whatever, fine fair enough move on. Yet he doesn't, still calling him out wanting GGG to come to him like Dawson did, why doesn't he hassle HBO to make it and why doesn't he meet GGG halfway which is fair enough if he wants it so bad. Just more hot air and it's annoying as he could be doing his own thing like making good fights at 168 or 175 or somewhere between there. If he wants GGG make it happen, GGG has his own legacy making fight that will come with big money against Cotto/Canelo, if Ward wants a piece he should have taken it when offered or he should be moving weight. GGG said he'd move weight for Floyd (stupid idea anyway) so why doesn't Ward make the same offer to GGG?


well yeah, it was impossible for Ward to fight when he was in a legal battle with his promoter and his promoter refuses to make any fights. During this time, Ward is rehabbing after a surgery. 
Ward now has had a tuneup to get acclimated again, signed a new promoter and ready to fight. And no catchweight for this fight. The only logical answers I've heard for why this fight needs a catchweight from people is because Ward is too risky. I hope fans don't get pissed off when Cotto asks GGG to fight at 157 because he's too risky


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Rather see Ward test himself at 175, personally.


Gotta go with this.
Gennady claims he can get to 154 so he really has no business fighting a guy who I think beats Kovalev.
I understand the clamour but it's set up to be nowhere near the fight some think IMO.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> well yeah, it was impossible for Ward to fight when he was in a legal battle with his promoter and his promoter refuses to make any fights. During this time, Ward is rehabbing after a surgery.
> Ward now has had a tuneup to get acclimated again, signed a new promoter and ready to fight. And no catchweight for this fight. The only logical answers I've heard for why this fight needs a catchweight from people is because Ward is too risky. I hope fans don't get pissed off when Cotto asks GGG to fight at 157 because he's too risky


Would Goossen not have made the fight though? Ward was refusing to work with him not sure it was mutual. Why no catch weight? I would prefer it at 168 but then I want GGG to clear out 160 first, Ward wants it now he can have it now at 164 which seems fair to me if he's that desperate. And it like Canelo asking GGG for 157 as Canelo would be supposedly 160 champion, GGG wouldn't be in the same position when he asks Ward for a catch weight, if he was 168 champ i'd see the similarity


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

so a guy that wants to fight for the wba and wbc 154 belts should now be by some perverse logic obligated to fight the 168 champ that just fought at 172? 

the same 160 guy that comes in on fight night about the same weight as 154 canelo, kirkland, lara and trout?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so a guy that wants to fight for the wba and wbc 154 belts should now be by some perverse logic obligated to fight the 168 champ that just fought at 172?
> 
> the same 160 guy that comes in on fight night about the same weight as 154 canelo, kirkland, lara and trout?


Ward and Golovkins fight night weights are nearly identical you fucking clown


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin fans are the biggest pussies in boxing right now

A year ago he was the most feared man in boxing lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Exactly, Golovkins clown fans keep pushing the time table back. Dudes fighting the likes of Willie Monroe jr and they claiming he's trying to build a legacy

I hope that Ward keeps the pressure on him, calling him out on national television is a great start


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Would Goossen not have made the fight though? Ward was refusing to work with him not sure it was mutual. Why no catch weight? I would prefer it at 168 but then I want GGG to clear out 160 first, Ward wants it now he can have it now at 164 which seems fair to me if he's that desperate. And it like Canelo asking GGG for 157 as Canelo would be supposedly 160 champion, GGG wouldn't be in the same position when he asks Ward for a catch weight, if he was 168 champ i'd see the similarity


Andre Ward said specifically that despite the lawsuit, he still wanted to fight and proposed a couple of fights to Goosen. Goossen declined to make any fights and didn't respond to Ward understandably. And the biggest thing that pisses me off with the catchweight is that it is never brought up when a Chavez fight is on the table. They even agreed to fight Hopkins at 170


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly, Golovkins clown fans keep pushing the time table back. Dudes fighting the likes of Willie Monroe jr and they claiming he's trying to build a legacy
> 
> I hope that Ward keeps the pressure on him, calling him out on national television is a great start


yeah and they keep saying that they want Ward to go to 175 instead. Well Ward is already planning to go there, but he wants to whoops GGG's ass before he does it. Once he fights at 175, that fight is off the table. You saw how they reacted when Ward fought at 172 in just a tuneup.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Why does everything boxing related here on CHB have to do with race? There are factions of people divided by race, who pick their sides bases on race, and form their arguments based on race. It's boring and ruins any rational conversation. I really don't know why I bother reading it half the time.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward and Golovkins fight night weights are nearly identical you fucking clown


http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html

Golovkin: Official: 159 - Unofficial: 170
Monroe Junior: Official: 160 - Unofficial: 172

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles-frontpage/15226-andre-ward-manhandles-chad-dawson-scotes-tko10-win

ward 176 fight night against dawson weighing at at 168

hes four pounds heavier in his last weigh in which a case could be made that his fight night weight is also four pounds heavier(180)

now please, for like the tenth time, do not comment on my posts

rofl lmfao, 109 pages spanning five years of you just getting fuking owned culminating with an urban dictionary reference to your moniker

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

no wonder you cant post there anymore and only come here to spew your garbage even after being banned here on several occasions

by the way, can you post the picture of the person lifting 650 pounds that you claimed was you?

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435801


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Why does everything boxing related here on CHB have to do with race? There are factions of people divided by race, who pick their sides bases on race, and form their arguments based on race. It's boring and ruins any rational conversation. I really don't know why I bother reading it half the time.


Its boxing. There's a long history of it unfortunately and it will never out grow it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Andre Ward said specifically that despite the lawsuit, he still wanted to fight and proposed a couple of fights to Goosen. Goossen declined to make any fights and didn't respond to Ward understandably. And the biggest thing that pisses me off with the catchweight is that it is never brought up when a Chavez fight is on the table. They even agreed to fight Hopkins at 170


These are different fights at different times though. Chavez is an unloseable fight for big money, i'm not even sure they'd still take that fight, lets not forget they also agreed to fight Ward at 168 before so it's not like the intent wasn't there, but things have changed, the only thing that hasn't changed is Wards prima donna attitude to fight negotiations. He can wait and get the fight or he can take it now at 164, that's a fair choice, if he don't want it he should leave it alone and fight Groves/Jack winner, or another up and comer like Zeuge/Feigenbutz/the better Smith brother or something, because all the arguments he makes about GGG apply to him regarding Kovalev and then some and I don't mind him not taking that fight but he needs to do something himself instead


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Why does everything boxing related here on CHB have to do with race? There are factions of people divided by race, who pick their sides bases on race, and form their arguments based on race. It's boring and ruins any rational conversation. I really don't know why I bother reading it half the time.


Race was never brought up :huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> These are different fights at different times though. Chavez is an unloseable fight for big money, i'm not even sure they'd still take that fight, lets not forget they also agreed to fight Ward at 168 before so it's not like the intent wasn't there, but things have changed, the only thing that hasn't changed is Wards prima donna attitude to fight negotiations. He can wait and get the fight or he can take it now at 164, that's a fair choice, if he don't want it he should leave it alone and fight Groves/Jack winner, or another up and comer like Zeuge/Feigenbutz/the better Smith brother or something, because all the arguments he makes about GGG apply to him regarding Kovalev and then some and I don't mind him not taking that fight but he needs to do something himself instead


Ward isn't being a prima donna. He hasn't put out any demands. It's only GGG's team trying to dictate things in the media and demanding catchweights. Based off what you said, it's GGG being a prima donna since he had no problem with going to 168 before, but he does now. And Ward fully intends to fight Kovalev and is already in talks with them. Ward is actually walking the walk. And when Ward plans to fight Kovalev, he intends to do it at 175, not a catchweight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward isn't being a prima donna. He hasn't put out any demands. It's only GGG's team trying to dictate things in the media and demanding catchweights. Based off what you said, it's GGG being a prima donna since he had no problem with going to 168 before, but he does now. And Ward fully intends to fight Kovalev and is already in talks with them. Ward is actually walking the walk. And when Ward plans to fight Kovalev, he intends to do it at 175, not a catchweight.


Ward is asking for a fight and expecting them to cede everything, why not take the offer of 164? GGG had no problem with fighting Ward before either, but he's moved on and has better options, doesn't Ward? Right but I'm not going to credit him until it's at least accepted that he's accepting the fight, we've heard they are in talks but I'll wait and see how it develops before I give him credit. If he takes the fight he deserves full credit for taking a tough fight as he hasn't defended his 168 title in 3 years. I'm willing to give him a pass on Rodriguez as that was a decent fight and wasn't his fault but still that's a big gap. He's such a good fighter to watch but it's frustrating he doesn't want to make shit happen in his career. I genuinely thought he'd be a Roy Jones phenom that would win titles at least at cruiser, if not beat a weak belt holder at heavy if im honest, I feel stupid now


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

K2 and Golovkin dont want Ward imo. Ward isnt a big name and probably beats Golovkin. They already said theire focus is at Middleweight.
Now some people come around and say well "Golovkin agreed to fight Froch and Chavez". Yeah these fights would have been much bigger than a Ward fight and more winnable.
I would be very suprised if Ward-Golovkin happens anytime soon.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> In all seriousness though GGG should just make this fight now. I don't think the winner of Cotto/Canelo will face him straight after and if they do they are going to want him at a catchweight and all the other usual bollocks.
> 
> Froch has retired and theirs not any other really good fights at MW or SMW. May as well fight Ward, even if he loses it doesn't matter that much. I think a better scenario would be GGG v Abraham and Ward v Andre Dirrell for the fall and then the winners fight around May time. That way GGG can get a belt and beat a top five SMW and test the weight waters, Ward fights another top guy and gets his name back out their more and it'll probably do better in the Spring.
> 
> That will leave Degale to fight Groves (should he win) and then Ward/GGG have a full unification to look forward to down the line or Ward can move up and fight Kovalev.


This would be perfect, and makes a lot of sense from a marketing perspective.

The only fly in the ointment is that Ward needs to look devastating in his next bout, and Direll has a way of making opponents look clumsy. But man, if Ward could actually take Direll out, then he'd be back with a vengeance. If he only UD's Direll, with a careful / boring performance, then I'd want to see Ward- DeGale before Ward - Golovkin. (And I'm not so sure Ward can even beat today's DeGale.)

Heck, I'm not so sure Golovkin can beat today's DeGale, either.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html
> 
> Golovkin: Official: 159 - Unofficial: 170
> Monroe Junior: Official: 160 - Unofficial: 172
> ...


Thanks for the info. I actually didn't realize GGG was so big. I thought he came in fight night around 168..I guess 170 is close enough. Either way, GGG is clearly not a HUGE MW. Similarly, Ward isn't necessarily a HUGE SMW. However, it's not unfair for GGG to ask a catchweight in this fight. Although...it is funny that GGG will fight Froch/JCC @ 168 but not Ward - that's some silly shit right there :/

Anyhow, regardless of weight (I imagine 166 is the absolute best GGG could get out of Ward, if anything at all), I really hope this fight happens. It's a high profile fight with a lot of potential for fun


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

GGGs a fraud. Ward would take his soul. Ill fight Froch at 168 but that Ward he needs to fight me at a catchweight. I hope Canelo n Cotto just avoid his ass so we can watch him continue his bum crusade while his fans lap it up.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article21174.html


LOL @ the part where marcellous saying that GGG hits harder than Ward.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Thanks for the info. I actually didn't realize GGG was so big. I thought he came in fight night around 168..I guess 170 is close enough. Either way, GGG is clearly not a HUGE MW. Similarly, Ward isn't necessarily a HUGE SMW. However, it's not unfair for GGG to ask a catchweight in this fight. Although...it is funny that GGG will fight Froch/JCC @ 168 but not Ward - that's some silly shit right there :/
> 
> Anyhow, regardless of weight (I imagine 166 is the absolute best GGG could get out of Ward, if anything at all), I really hope this fight happens. It's a high profile fight with a lot of potential for fun


ggg is pretty much the same height and weight as austin trout, erislandry lara and alfredo angulo(when he was a 154) on fight night.

if history gives us any foresight i dont think ggg has much chance against ward at 168 and believe that andre and kovalev would be a better fight with sergey eventually imposing his will with andre strictly fighting to survive as early as the fifth or sixth round


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg is pretty much the same height and weight as austin trout, erislandry lara and alfredo angulo(when he was a 154) on fight night.
> 
> if history gives us any foresight i dont think ggg has much chance against ward at 168 and believe that andre and kovalev would be a better fight with sergey eventually imposing his will with andre strictly fighting to survive as early as the fifth or sixth round


Naw Kovalev hasn't fought a guy as technically sound as Ward. Beating a 49 year old Hopkins isn't the same as a 32-33 year old Ward.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Naw Kovalev hasn't fought a guy as technically sound as Ward. Beating a 49 year old Hopkins isn't the same as a 32-33 year old Ward.


ward has never fought a guy with one punch fight ending power in both hands at 168 let alone 175(abraham being a great puncher at 160 and not 168). i dont think ward has the output and obvioulsy not the power to trouble kovalev

kovalev hit bernard one time and the fight was essentially over; hopkins successfully able to make it to the 12th round in complete survival mode. there is no way that a 168 ward couldve made a 175 hopkins uncompetitive in a lhw fight. none.

i dont know how much better ward is than a prime 154 winky with ronald having better output than andre and equal defense. wright was really a jmw fighting 160s because thats where the money was at. imo, he beat jt, this after taylor arguably at worst drew 24 rounds with whom many consider to be one of the top 10 mws of all time

looking back at the winky/taylor fight and what bernard was able to accomplish above 160 makes you realize how great of a 154 winky was. imo beating the best 160 in the world as a guy who was really a jmw


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html
> 
> Golovkin: Official: 159 - Unofficial: 170
> Monroe Junior: Official: 160 - Unofficial: 172
> ...


Lmao Lara weighed 166 vs Canelo, Golovkin fight night weight hovers around 172 and Ward 176. I'll let you decide what's closer dummy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward has never fought a guy with one punch fight ending power in both hands at 168 let alone 175(abraham being a great puncher at 160 and not 168). i dont think ward has the output and obvioulsy not the power to trouble kovalev
> 
> kovalev hit bernard one time and the fight was essentially over; hopkins successfully able to make it to the 12th round in complete survival mode. there is no way that a 168 ward couldve made a 175 hopkins uncompetitive in a lhw fight. none.
> 
> ...


Hopkins said himself he wouldn't fight Ward because he had no chance. Ward made Kessler and Froch uncompetitive and in regards to Froch did it with one hand.

Pascal who is an poor boxer if exceptional physical gifts fave Kovalev hell and hurt him.

You really know nothing about boxing. Tell us again how Pacquaio was gonna win the first half of the Mayweather fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *ward has never fought a guy with one punch fight ending power in both hands at 168*


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


>


Don't mind him he's an idiot


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


>


one punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hopkins said himself he wouldn't fight Ward because he had no chance. Ward made Kessler and Froch uncompetitive and in regards to Froch did it with one hand.
> 
> Pascal who is an poor boxer if exceptional physical gifts fave Kovalev hell and hurt him.
> 
> You really know nothing about boxing. Tell us again how Pacquaio was gonna win the first half of the Mayweather fight


you have 109 pages devoted to you not knowing what the word "floored" means where you claimed that you watched a fight that you did not actually watch.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

do you realize that a minimum of over 1200 people on that forum think that youu are a complete moron?

http://www.boxingforum24.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=18465

ive been through with this before with you a minimum of ten times

why do you not caption or reference my posts and i will do the same with you? i never comment on or about you until provoked because you mean about as much to me as the shit i flushed down my toilet this morning


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao Lara weighed 166 vs Canelo, Golovkin fight night weight hovers around 172 and Ward 176. I'll let you decide what's closer dummy.


http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html

*Erislandy Lara VS Ishe Smith - Contested at Light Middleweight

Lara: 170.5
Smith: ?

*


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> one punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage


I've been watching boxing for almost 30 years and I've never heard of "*one punch fight ending power " *be defined as that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've been watching boxing for almost 30 years and I've never heard of "*one punch fight ending power " *be defined as that.


ive been watching boxing for 30 years and thats how i describe "one punch fight ending power."

it is a lot different to finish guys(who have never been kod) like kovalev does with one punch early in a fight than against guys that have already been kod or have suffered substantial damage during a fight

hopkind got hit with one kovalev right hand in the first round and the fight was essentially over


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> one punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage


This is a more suitable definition of "one punch fight ending power":

*Punching power is the amount of kinetic energy in a person's punches. Knockout power is a similar concept relating to the probability of any strike to the head to cause unconsciousness. Knockout power is related to the force delivered and precision of the strike.*


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This is a more suitable definition of "one punch fight ending power":
> 
> *Punching power is the amount of kinetic energy in a person's punches. Knockout power is a similar concept relating to the probability of any strike to the head to cause unconsciousness. Knockout power is related to the force delivered and precision of the strike.*


where did i say that one punch fight ending power had to be a "knockout"?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ive been watching boxing for 30 years and thats how *i* describe "one punch fight ending power."


Well, if that's how "you" define it, I can't change that


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> where did i say that one punch fight ending power had to be a "knockout"?


:huh

Well, considering if the fight ends due to a punch, it's either a knockout or technical knockout. That's the only way you can legally end the fight in a boxing match; hence, knockout

In other words, to have one punch fight ending power, you have to strike your opponent with enough force to cause the referee, corner or opponent to not be able to continue in which is ruled a *Technical knockout* or *knockout

*


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you have 109 pages devoted to you not knowing what the word "floored" means where you claimed that you watched a fight that you did not actually watch.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored
> 
> ...


That's what I thought pussy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well, considering if the fight ends due to a punch, it's either a knockout or technical knockout. That's the only way you can legally end the fight in a boxing match; hence, knockout
> 
> In other words, to have one punch fight ending power, you have to strike your opponent with enough force to cause the referee, corner or opponent to not be able to continue in which is ruled a *Technical knockout* or *knockout
> 
> *:huh


the hopkins fight is a good example of when one punch early in a fight for all intents and purposes ended the fight

carl froch, against prime never-been-kod-before-proven-opponents, is not someone i would consider to be have one punch fight ending power

the same goes with michael kessler


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html
> 
> *Erislandy Lara VS Ishe Smith - Contested at Light Middleweight
> 
> ...


When Lara fought Alvarez he weighed 166 and Alvarez weighed 171. By your dumb logic they aren't the Sam size and shouldn't have fought each other?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's what I thought pussy


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

*TOP DEFINITION*

​
_Michigan Warrior_
_being owned beyond beleif

a poll being 99% or more one sided

being very stupid

incorret meaning/usage of the word floored_
_Yo Jimmy, you've just pulled a Michigan Warrior, how the fook was that guy floored??_
*by frogjenkins September 08, 2010*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> one punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage


Like Froch vs Groves?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> When Lara fought Alvarez he weighed 166 and Alvarez weighed 171. By your dumb logic they aren't the Sam size and shouldn't have fought each other?


wtf?

how are you perversely somehow trying to change my argument that ggg and lara weigh the same on fight night to canelo weighing more than lara on fight night?

lmfao

just go away

over 1200 people thinking you are a complete clown on the esb forum


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the hopkins fight is a good example of when one punch early in a fight for all intents and purposes ended the fight
> 
> carl froch, against prime never-been-kod-before-proven-opponents, is not someone i would consider to be have one punch fight ending power
> 
> the same goes with michael kessler


Oh so Froch vs Bute


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> t*he hopkins fight is a good example of when one punch early in a fight for all intents and purposes ended the fight
> 
> carl froch, against prime never-been-kod-before-proven-opponents, is not someone i would consider to be have one punch fight ending power
> 
> the same goes with michael kessler*


How did one punch end the Hopkins fight in the 1st round, when the fight went 12 rounds? And please explain to me how 50 year old Bernard Hopkins is "prime"?atsch

That's one of the most absurd things I've heard in my life.

Kessler KOing Green with one punch; Froch KO'ing Groves with one punch; Green KO'ing undefeated Codrington; and Abraham KO'ing Taylor with one punch somehow *isn't* "one punch fight ending power", but in reality Kovalev KO'd Hopkins with "one punch fight ending power" in the 1st round even though they fought for 12 rounds?

That's some deep shit, quincy:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Like Froch vs Groves?


froch threw 573 punches and had already landed 105 power punches on groves before the ref stepped in and called it in the first fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh so Froch vs Bute


It wasn't "one punch fight ending power" since Froch used multiple punches


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> How did one punch end the Hopkins fight in the 1st round, when the fight went 12 rounds? And please explain to me how 50 year old Bernard Hopkins is "prime"?atsch
> 
> That's one of the most absurd things I've heard in my life.
> 
> ...


the hopkins fight was essentially over after the knockdown in the first round

green had already been kod before getting stopped by kessler

taylor had already been kod by kp and had already absorbed 12 rounds of punishment before gtting kod by arthur abraham

after 30 years of following boxing you think that fighters are the same after suffereing a ko?

and who is corrington? my guess a very unproven figher whose ko would be meaningless which is the case here


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It wasn't "one punch fight ending power" since Froch used multiple punches


105 power punches to be exact


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> green had already been kod before getting stopped by kessler
> 
> taylor had already been kod by kp and had already absorbed 12 rounds of punishment before gtting kod by arthur abraham
> 
> ...


We're talking about one punch fight ending power here

I've shown you four fighters Andre Ward fought that displayed one punch fight ending power and you then proceeded to explain how none of the fighters that were KO'd were prime, but somehow Kovalev struck a prime 50 year old Bernard Hopkins with "one punch KO power" in the 1st round of a 12 round fight:rofl

Very interesting theory, quincy


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 105 power punches to be exact


So Kovalev has KO'd all 28 of his opponents with One punch each?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> We're talking about one punch fight ending power here
> 
> I've shown you four fighters that provided one punch fight ending power and you then proceeded to explain how none of the fighters that were KO'd were prime, but somehow Kovalev struck a prime 50 year old Bernard Hopkins with "one punch KO power" in the 1st round of a 12 round fight:rofl
> 
> Very interesting theory, quincy


so youre comparing jadon carrington, who has since been kod by bika, chackhkiex and uzelkov, to both bernard hopkins and jean pascal who ahd never been kod?

very interesting theory, boxinggenius27


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So Kovalev has KO'd all 28 of his opponents with One punch each?


when did i say that a figher has to one punch ko every one of his opponents to have one punch power?

let me explain it to you because you seem to be having a difficult time understanding it

one punch fight ending power is when a fighter can end or change a fight with one punch early in a fight against proven competition with proven punch resistance that have never been kod and is still at or near his peak

i dont consider danny garcia to have one punch power even though he one punched eric morales and amir khan. morales having been in many wars and previosly kod and amir khan having to have proven weak punch resistance as well as having been previously kod.

if badou jack is one punch kod by gorves next weekend it does not mena that he has one punch power as jack has already been proven to have suspect punch resistance

not many fighters have one punch power...kovalev being one of the very few


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so youre comparing jadon carrington, who has since been kod by bika, chackhkiex and uzelkov, to both bernard hopkins and jean pascal who ahd never been kod?
> 
> bery interesting theory, boxinggenius27


Maybe I'm missing something, but when did Bernard Hopkins get KO'd? How do you get KO'd in the first round of a 12 round fight that you lose a decision in?

And how is 50 year old Bernard Hopkins prime?

How did Carl Froch not KO George Groves with one punch?

How did Kessler not KO Green with one punch?

Manny Pacquiao has been KO'd 3 times with one punch. How was did his career turn out thereafter?

BTW, Pascal was never KO'd by Kovalev with "one punch KO power".

Please explain how Kovalev TKO'ing Pascal in the 8th round counts, but Froch TKO'ing undefeated Bute in the 5th round doesn't count?

Very very strange internet activity going on here


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *one punch fight ending power is when a fighter can end or change a fight with one punch against proven competition with proven punch resistance that have never been kod and is still at or near his peak*


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> o*ne punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage*


What prime "notable" fighters has Kovalev struck with "one punch KO power" in the first 3-4 rounds?

I'll wait


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What prime "notable" undefeated fighters has Kovalev struck with "one punch KO power" in the first 3-4 rounds?
> 
> I'll wait


you are trolling now

how about you ask people here who would say that green, froch or kessler had one punch power and how many poeple would say that kovalev has one punch power


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but when did Bernard Hopkins get KO'd? How do you get KO'd in the first round of a 12 round fight that you lose a decision in?
> 
> And how is 50 year old Bernard Hopkins prime?
> 
> ...


ive already expained to you that a fighter does not have to knockout an opponent to have one punch power that essentially ends the fight even though the fighter is not kod. if you think that bernard hopkins after the first knockdown in the first round, was still trying to win the fight as opposed to surviving it, you havent learned much in your 30 years of watching boxing.

the fight was over in the first round and everyone that was watching it knows this

hopkins was still near prime never suffering much damage until his fight with kovalev

groves was kod after absorbing over 100 power punches against forch; forch did one punch bute but koing a proven fighter once does not mean that you have one punch power. kovalev is essentially koing every one of his opponents

does ekran teper have one punch power because he kod david price with one punch?

i dont think that you wil find a single person that would consider ekran teper to have one punch power


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you are trolling now
> 
> how about you ask people here who would say that green, froch or kessler had one punch power and how many poeple would say that kovalev has one punch power


Wait, I'm trolling? You sat up here and said Kovalev struck Bernard Hopkins with one punch KO power in the first round even though Hopkins went on to fight for over 30 minutes after receiving said "one punch KO power".

I'm going off your definition of one punch KO power. You said Andre Ward has never fought anyone with one punch KO power at 168 and I gave you 4 people (i.e. Kessler, Froch, Abraham and Green).



quincy k said:


> *one punch power is a guy that gets prime fighters(guys that have never been kod) out of there early in a fight(in the first three or four rounds) when the other fighter has not suffered any damage*


Let's be consistent and apply this definition to Kovalev; that gives us the following:

Nathan Cleverly
Blake Caparello

What an astounding display of one punch KO power against boxing's elite competition :rofl

Keep in mind, the above were KO'd in similar fashion Froch KO'd Bute, but that doesn't count does it?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wait, I'm trolling? You sat up here and said Kovalev struck Bernard Hopkins with one punch KO power in the first round even though Hopkins went on to fight for over 30 minutes after receiving said "one punch KO power".
> 
> I'm going off your definition of one punch KO power. You said Andre Ward has never fought anyone with one punch KO power at 168 and I gave you 4 people (i.e. Kessler, Froch, Abraham and Green).
> 
> ...


the fight between hopkins and kovalev, for all intents and purposes, was over in the first round when bernard was knocked down

pascal was knocked down in the third round and although he fought on the one punch effectively ended his evening and he was never the same. if he was not hit by the punch that knocked him down the fight couldve been different

now ill ask you again

does ekran teper have one punch power?

by the way, i never considered kovalev to have one punch power until after he fought hopkins and pascal


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> > the fight between hopkins and kovalev, for all intents and purposes, was over in the first round when bernard was knocked down
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. Bernard lost that fight because Kovalev was the better fighter in a 12 round fight, not because he got KO'd in the first round :rofl
> ...


So far, yes


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *after 30 years of following boxing you think that fighters are the same after suffereing a ko*?


Funny you say that, let's see:














































Should I go on?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> So far, yes


for the last time, the hopkins fight was over after the first knockdown which ended bernards night for all intents and purposes. it became a will hopkins survive 12 rounds fight with bernard throwing 16 punches a round

16

if you think a guy is trying to win a fight throwing 16 punches a round, a guy that doesnt have one punch power, i dont know what to tell you

pascal fought bravely but after the third round he was done and only a matter of time

i do not believe that efran teper has one punch power as he has not kod a proven fighter that has proven punch resistance and that is the difference on your definition of a fighter who has one punch power and my definition of a fighter that does not have one punch power


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Funny you say that, let's see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some fighters are the same but most are not

i would post some photos but i would hope that you get the point. in fact, some top ranked fighters never even fight again after getting kod(lipsey, spinks)


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> for the last time, the hopkins fight was over after the first knockdown which ended bernards night for all intents and purposes. it became a will hopkins survive 12 rounds fight with bernard throwing 16 punches a round
> 16
> 
> pascal fought bravely but after the third round he was done and only a matter of time
> ...


No, Kovalev beat Hopkins because he was the better fighter that night, not because he "one punch KO'd" Hopkins in the 1st round. Where do you get this stuff?

Again, how in the world was Pascal done in the 3rd round when he had some of his best moments thereafter?

So far, yes, Erkan Teper has one punch KO power.... Do you see Paulie M flat lining guys even when he fought low level competition?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> some fighters are the same but most are not
> 
> i would post some photos but i would hope that you get the point. in fact, some top ranked fighters never even fight again after getting kod(lipsey, spinks)


Some fighters go on to do well, some don't. Just like some undefeated fighters have lost split/unanimous decisions that later on went on losing streaks as well as winning streaks thereafter. Were they ruined or never the same because they lost a split decision fight? It's hit or miss. I think it's unfair and you're doing Carl Froch, Mikkel Kesslar, Arthur Abraham and Allan Green a discredit by saying they're not "one punch KO punchers" even though they've proven such. You saying that is a lie solely created from an attempt at saving face from an incorrect statement made by yourself.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> No, the Kovalev beat Hopkins because he was the better fighter that night, not because he "one punch KO'd" Hopkins in the 1st round. Where do you get this stuff?
> 
> Again, how in the world was Pascal done in the 3rd round when he had some of his best moments thereafter?
> 
> So far, yes, Erkan Teper has one punch KO power.... Do you see Paulie M flat lining guys even when he fought low level competition?


pascal was done in the third. he had some moments but was severely affected by the knockdown. just as im assuming that most everyone that saw the hopkins knockdown in the first round knew that hopkins night was over more or less could be said about pascal.

when hopkins was knocked down twice against pascal he still went on to average 42 punches a round yet when kovalev knocked him down once he threw 16 a round. you need to throw puches to win a fight. you dont ned to throw punches when you are trying to block punches and survive a fight

this erkan tepen does not have one punch power

http://boxrec.com/boxer/545749


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> pascal was done in the third. he had some moments but was severely affected by the knockdown. just as im assuming that most everyone that saw the hopkins knockdown in the first round knew that hopkins night was over more or less could be said about pascal.
> 
> when hopkins was knocked down twice against pascal he still went on to average 42 punches a round yet when kovalev knocked him down once he threw 16 a round. you need to throw puches to win a fight. you dont ned to throw punches when you are trying to block punches and survive a fight
> 
> ...


Again, Hopkins lost that fight because Kovalev was making minor adjustments like stepping back when Hopkins would normally be able to clinch, using different angles, keeping the proper distance, etc. Kovalev beat Hopkins because that night he was the better fighter all around not because of some mystery one punch power Hopkins was KO'd by in the 1st round.

Hopkins whole goal after turning 40 years old has always been to slow down the fight against his opponents. He did it to Chad Dawson, Tavoris Cloud, Tarver, Winky Wright, etc. Hopkins punch output has always been pretty low. Again, Kovalev made adjustments that Hopkins couldn't counter along with, yes, being a powerful puncher. Oh yeah, BTW, Hopkins was 50 years old, but I'm sure that had nothing to do with anything. Do you think Kovalev is the first power puncher Bernard Hopkins has ever fought?

And no, Pascal was not done in the 3rd round

Yes, so far Tepen does have one punch KO power


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Some fighters go on to do well, some don't. Just like some undefeated fighters have lost split/unanimous decisions that later on went on losing streaks as well as winning streaks thereafter. Were they ruined or never the same because they lost a split decision fight? It's hit or miss. I think it's unfair and you're doing Carl Froch, Mikkel Kesslar, Arthur Abraham and Allan Green a discredit by saying they're not "one punch KO punchers" even though proven done such._* You saying that is a lie solely created from an attempt at saving face from an incorrect statement made by yourself.*_


arthur abraham had very good power, not one punch power, at 160. he is nowhere near a kovalev in terms of power at 160 let alone 168 to sergeys 175. neither are or were froch, green or kessler. none of these guys had or have the one punch power that kovalev possesses

i specifically highlighted the last part of your post because you should know by now that i could give two fuks or a rats azz what anyone here thinks of me


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> arthur abraham had very good power, not one punch power, at 160. he is nowhere near a kovalev in terms of power at 160 let alone 168 to sergeys 175. neither are or were froch, green or kessler. none of these guys had or have the one punch power that kovalev possesses
> 
> i specifically highlighted the last part of your post because you should know by now that i could give two fuks or a rats azz what anyone here thinks of me


Yes, Kovalev has a high KO percentage, but based off "your" definition of one punch KO power, Kovalev has only displayed said power against Cleverly and BlaKe whatever his name is. Again, this is based off YOUR definition of "one punch power"

Yes, it's quite obvious you don't care what you post because for the last 2 pages your theories have been a contradicting garble.
@*bballchump11* I'm going to stop here. I don't want to ruin your thread anymore than it's already been


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes, Kovalev has a high KO percentage, but based off "your" definition of one punch KO power, Kovalev has only displayed said power against Cleverly and BlaKe whatever his name is. Again, this is based off YOUR definition of "one punch power"
> 
> Yes, it's quite obvious you don't care what you post because for the last 2 pages your theories have been a contradicting garble.
> @*bballchump11* I'm going to stop here. I don't want to ruin your thread anymore than it's already been


Lol you're alright and for the record, Abraham, Kessler, Green, Froch, Rodriguez, Miranda and Boone can all punch pretty hard. Kovalev his harder, but nobody can discount the other guy's power


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yes, Kovalev has a high KO percentage, but based off "your" definition of one punch KO power, Kovalev has only displayed said power against Cleverly and BlaKe whatever his name is. Again, this is based off YOUR definition of "one punch power"
> 
> Yes, it's quite obvious you don't care what you post because for the last 2 pages your theories have been a contradicting garble.
> @*bballchump11* I'm going to stop here. I don't want to ruin your thread anymore than it's already been
> ...


the only "garble" i see is somehow comparing a ko over jaidon codrington to a ko over jean pascal and saying that erkan teper has one punch ko power because he one punch knocked out david price, a guy that had already been kod twice, and has yet to ko or even knock down a ranked fighter


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

@BoxingGenius27 Pac was never the same after the KTFO. I still think the reckless and less polished version of Pac gives Floyd a better fight. Manny was too technical by the time he fought Floyd.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> @*BoxingGenius27* Pac was never the same after the KTFO. I still think the reckless and less polished version of Pac gives Floyd a better fight. Manny was too technical by the time he fought Floyd.


I was mainly referring to his KO losses in 1996 and 1999

But yes, the PED enabled Pac was a beast in 09



bballchump11 said:


> Lol you're alright and for the record, Abraham, Kessler, Green, Froch, Rodriguez, Miranda and Boone can all punch pretty hard. Kovalev his harder, but nobody can discount the other guy's power


True, my point was that quincy said Ward has never faced an opponent with one punch KO power at 168 and although Kovalev will most likely be Ward's hardest punching opponent, that statement was a misconception


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I was mainly referring to his KO losses in 1996 and 1999
> 
> But yes, the PED enabled Pac was a beast in 09
> 
> True, my point was that quincy said Ward has never faced an opponent with one punch KO power at 168 and although Kovalev will most likely be Ward's hardest punching opponent, that statement was a misconception


Yeah I'm not disagreeing with you. His definition doesn't really seem to make sense


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> pascal was done in the third. he had some moments but was severely affected by the knockdown. just as im assuming that most everyone that saw the hopkins knockdown in the first round knew that hopkins night was over more or less could be said about pascal.
> 
> when hopkins was knocked down twice against pascal he still went on to average 42 punches a round yet when kovalev knocked him down once he threw 16 a round. you need to throw puches to win a fight. you dont ned to throw punches when you are trying to block punches and survive a fight
> 
> ...


Pascal was seriously affected by the knockdown but he was not done by the 3rd, he had his best moments after that. And Bhop didn't give up after the knockdown, he came forward in the last round and threw 40 punches, he just couldn't deal with Kovalev's reach, speed, accuracy and tempo at his advanced age.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Why does everything boxing related here on CHB have to do with race? There are factions of people divided by race, who pick their sides bases on race, and form their arguments based on race. It's boring and ruins any rational conversation. I really don't know why I bother reading it half the time.


It's the Golovtards who primarily base everything on race. Same with the Klittards.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Pascal was seriously affected by the knockdown but he was not done by the 3rd, he had his best moments after that. And Bhop didn't give up after the knockdown, he came forward in the last round and threw 40 punches, he just couldn't deal with Kovalev's reach, speed, accuracy and tempo at his advanced age.


pascal, imo, was done and was not going to make it to the final bell.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...scal-retain-three-175-pound-world-title-belts

_*"How I started I didn't like," Kovalev said. "But after the fourth round I got control of Jean and what you saw -- I got him with a good right hand and he lost."*_

hopkins threw 40 punches in the final round because he knew that he was going to survive the 12 rounds, imo, his only objective after the knockdown he suffered in the first round.

this could explain why bernard only averaged 16 punches a round against kovalev while being kd once and 42 a round against pascal while being kd twice.

16 punches a round probably being the lowest amount of punches thrown by a fighter in a 12 round title fight that did not suffer an injury


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm not disagreeing with you. His definition doesn't really seem to make sense


well, the definition probably makes sense to adam smith

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/carl-froch-was-the-ultimate-gladiator/

_*He may not have had the knockout power of Naseem Hamed or the skill of Joe Calzaghe, a three-time ABA champion, but he had bucketloads of grit and a never-say-die will to win. Heâ€™s the ultimate gladiator,â€ Smith said.*_

this is pretty much how i would describe the punching power of carl forch. a very good puncher but nowhere near one punch ko power like a sergey kovalev


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> pascal, imo, was done and was not going to make it to the final bell.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id...ld-title-belts
> 
> _*"How I started I didn't like," Kovalev said. "But after the fourth round I got control of Jean and what you saw -- I got him with a good right hand and he lost."*_


If Pascal was done after the 3rd round then explain why he had his best moments after that round. Won the 5th and 6th rounds on Lederman's (and my) scorecard. From the same article you linked :

_*"Pascal had Kovalev a bit on his heels in the fifth round as he landed damaging right hands and forced him to tie up as he landed 12 of 20 power shots in the round, according to CompuBox statistics. Pascal's right eye began to swell in the sixth round but he continued to land right hands and had Kovalev looking uneasy."
*_
Does that sound like a fighter who's done?



quincy k said:


> _hopkins threw 40 punches in the final round because he knew that he was going to survive the 12 rounds, imo, his only objective after the knockdown he suffered in the first round.
> 
> this could explain why bernard only averaged 16 punches a round against kovalev while being kd once and 42 a round against pascal while being kd twice.
> 
> 16 punches a round probably being the lowest amount of punches thrown by a fighter in a 12 round title fight that did not suffer an injury_


So BHop was on survival mode for 11 rounds then went off survival mode in the 12th round because he somehow knew he was going to go the distance even though he was facing a dangerous one-punch puncher? It doesn't make sense. The only rational explanation is that he knew he needed a KO to win so he came out aggressive, until he got hurt. The low punch output can be explained by the fact that this was an over the hill 49 yr old fighter against an elite prime fighter, BHop probably tried to set traps but was constantly disrupted by Kovalev's high work rate and explosive movement, and he couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> If Pascal was done after the 3rd round then explain why he had his best moments after that round. Won the 5th and 6th rounds on Lederman's (and my) scorecard.
> 
> So BHop was on survival mode for 11 rounds then went off survival mode in the 12th round because he somehow knew he was going to go the distance even though he was facing a dangerous one-punch puncher? It doesn't make sense. The only rational explanation is that he knew he needed a KO to win so he came out aggressive, until he got hurt. The low punch output can be explained by the fact that this was an over the hill 49 yr old fighter against an elite prime fighter, BHop probably tried to set traps but was constantly disrupted by Kovalev's high work rate and explosive movement, and he couldn't pull the trigger.


hopkins, who hasnt kod anyone since 2004(a career 147/154 at that) and nowhere near koing anyone, thereafter, is now all of a sudden going to ko kovalev in a come-from-behind-12th-round-ko in which he did absolutely nothing in the previous 11 rounds averaging a measley 14 punches a round? what in all likelihood is a modern day boxing record low amount of punches thrown in a 12 round title fight by an uninjured fighter?

bernards hopkins wasnt koing anyone in the 12th round that night and if thats what you believe, okay. imo, his sticking out his tongue(why would he do this after being completely dominated for 11 rounds?) and throwing 40 punches in the final round was some sort of bizarre way of saving face as he was able to survive the entire fight.

as for pascal, he fought back but live betting after the fourth round was like +2000 on pascal, even with kovalevs unproven punch resistance taken into consideration

pascal went for broke in the fifth round knowing that he was not going to make it to the 12th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well, the definition probably makes sense to adam smith
> 
> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/carl-froch-was-the-ultimate-gladiator/
> 
> ...


not just your definition is bad, but you're trying too hard to make it only apply to Kovalev when it can easily apply to plenty of Ward's opponents. We all agreed that Kovalev would be the biggest puncher he fought, but Ward has faced guys with 1 punch KO power before and in both hands


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> not just your definition is bad, but you're trying too hard to make it only apply to Kovalev when it can easily apply to plenty of Ward's opponents. We all agreed that Kovalev would be the biggest puncher he fought, but Ward has faced guys with 1 punch KO power before and in both hands


so i guess you think that ekran teper would also be considered a guy that has one punch power because he one punch kod price? a guy that has already been stopped twice whereas green had been stopped once? some guys get kod once and they are done, green essentially retiring at 34 after being kod twice and beaten up by ward before his ko loss to johnson










and when you say that my definition of a guy with one punch power is bad, because it excludes carl forch, then i guess you are saying that adam smiths definition of froch not having the "knockout power" of another one punch guy like hamed is also bad?

okay.

if badou jack is one punched kod next saturday against groves are you now going to say that goerge has one punch ko power? and vice versa?

it wouldnt surpirse me at all if either of these guys are kod next saturday because both guys have already shown suspect punch resistance. and if either guys is kod im not going to immediately say that the other now has one punch power

some of you seem to hand out the desription one punch power like its candy at holloween. me, not so much


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Pascal was seriously affected by the knockdown but he was not done by the 3rd, he had his best moments after that. And Bhop didn't give up after the knockdown, he came forward in the last round and threw 40 punches, he just couldn't deal with Kovalev's reach, speed, accuracy and tempo at his advanced age.


Quincyk is a bonafide pactard...there's no dissuading that man. Kovalev has real power - no doubt about it - but he's not the world beater some make him out to be. His best win is a 49 year old Hopkins. Pascal is definitely strong...and he hurt Kovalev more than once, but Pascal is very obviously limited. Good entertaining fighter though for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so i guess you think that ekran teper would also be considered a guy that has one punch power because he one punch kod price? a guy that has already been stopped twice whereas green had been stopped once? some guys get kod once and they are done, green essentially retiring at 34 after being kod twice and beaten up by ward before his ko loss to johnson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I'm saying your definition actually includes Froch, but you're over here saying it doesn't. That's why it's bad. Land a punch that can basically end the fight against a prime opponent? Froch has done that numerous times. Bute and Groves were both undefeated. 1 guy he literally one punch KO'd.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

New article on the scene... Basically says the fight isn't happening because GGG's team aren't willing to go to 168 for Ward like they are for Froch or Chavez Jr. Damn fucking shame.

http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-gennady-golovkin-roadblocked-over-weight--93803


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> New article on the scene... Basically says the fight isn't happening because GGG's team aren't willing to go to 168 for Ward like they are for Froch or Chavez Jr. Damn fucking shame.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-gennady-golovkin-roadblocked-over-weight--93803


Dude Loeffler already said they have no interest in a Ward fight at this time. Word is they're working on making GGG vs Lemieux next, then hopefully GGG vs Cotto/Canelo in 2016.

Ward and his Camel looking promoter are gonna have to keep lookin if they don't want to fight another bum on fucken BET lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> New article on the scene... Basically says the fight isn't happening because GGG's team aren't willing to go to 168 for Ward like they are for Froch or Chavez Jr. Damn fucking shame.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-gennady-golovkin-roadblocked-over-weight--93803


Triple bitch


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> New article on the scene... Basically says the fight isn't happening because GGG's team aren't willing to go to 168 for Ward like they are for Froch or Chavez Jr. Damn fucking shame.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-gennady-golovkin-roadblocked-over-weight--93803


No surprise there. Ward taxes that ass at 168 and Golovkin wouldn't even get that big of a payday for his troubles. They're looking for easier/more lucrative fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude Loeffler already said they have no interest in a Ward fight at this time. Word is they're working on making GGG vs Lemieux next, then hopefully GGG vs Cotto/Canelo in 2016.
> 
> Ward and his Camel looking promoter are gonna have to keep lookin if they don't want to fight another bum on fucken BET lol.


it seems like this source from the Ward camp agrees

"Ward wants to fight Golovkin and he wants to fight him next. But it won't happen at 164-pounds. By accepting 168 with Carl Froch and Chavez Jr, but then demanding 164 with Ward - it's their way of saying 'we don't want to fight Andre Ward," the source told BoxingScene.com.

so I guess we can all move on and agree that GGG doesn't want to fight Ward right now. Too risky


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

All this talk of GGG being avoided or Ward not wanting to fight him should stop.. He clearly only wants to face certain people at 160 or Floyd at 154. Let's just hope both sides agree to make the Lemieux fight...

:sad5


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Wasn't the initial spin when the 164 number came out that Golovkin and K2 were simply saying that's where the fight would have to be if Ward wanted 50/50, but that he may be willing to move all the way up if Ward agreed to take less? That article on the Scene makes it sound like the catchweight is more of an unconditional demand.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it seems like this source from the Ward camp agrees
> 
> "Ward wants to fight Golovkin and he wants to fight him next. But it won't happen at 164-pounds. By accepting 168 with Carl Froch and Chavez Jr, but then demanding 164 with Ward - it's their way of saying 'we don't want to fight Andre Ward," the source told BoxingScene.com.
> 
> so I guess we can all move on and agree that GGG doesn't want to fight Ward right now. Too risky


Not when you have Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo pretty much lined up.

Enjoy watching SOG (son of golovkin) against a bum on BET.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Lemieux fight is better than Ward.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

poorface said:


> Wasn't the initial spin when the 164 number came out that Golovkin and K2 were simply saying that's where the fight would have to be if Ward wanted 50/50, but that he may be willing to move all the way up if Ward agreed to take less? That article on the Scene makes it sound like the catchweight is more of an unconditional demand.


I took it to be a bogus offer intended to make it look like they were interested in a Ward fight, an offer they knew he would refuse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not when you have Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo pretty much lined up.
> 
> Enjoy watching SOG (son of golovkin) against a bum on BET.


GBP said a few weeks ago that the Lemieux fight wouldn't happen until after his mandatory and next year. Obviously it appears things have changed and that they're willing to make it now. So hopefully that happens next. I have no problem with that fight whatsoever.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Lemieux fight is better than Ward.





bballchump11 said:


> GBP said a few weeks ago that the Lemieux fight wouldn't happen until after his mandatory and next year. Obviously it appears things have changed and that they're willing to make it now. So hopefully that happens next. I have no problem with that fight whatsoever.


Yeah Lemieux is the best fight (we think) GGG is willing to take at the moment, so I really hope it happens. It's a good fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no I'm saying your definition actually includes Froch, but you're over here saying it doesn't. That's why it's bad. Land a punch that can basically end the fight against a prime opponent? Froch has done that numerous times. Bute and Groves were both undefeated. 1 guy he literally one punch KO'd.


you mean this george groves stoppage?

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=493190&highlight=disclaimer&page=41

it took froch 12 rounds to get jt out of there, the same taylor that was already kod by 160 pavlik. take the bute ko out and how many ranked fighters has froch kod _early in a fight_(first four or five rounds)? in fact, how many ranked fighters has carl froch even knocked down in an entire fight let alone _early in the fight_?

why are you even trying to compare the ko power of froch to kovalev?

its as if you guys like to argue just to argue. ffs, UK sky sports boxing guy adam smith agrees with me that froch is not a one punch guy and you guys are still trying to debate this shit


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not when you have Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo pretty much lined up.
> 
> Enjoy watching SOG (son of golovkin) against a bum on BET.


SOG stands for Stepfather of Golovkin. Ward would beat him like a redheaded stepchild, which is why Golovkin don't want any. :deal


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

GGG is still the most avoided man in his division. Him and Rigondeaux can both find plenty of challengers if they move up, although they shouldn't have to.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no I'm saying your definition actually includes Froch, but you're over here saying it doesn't. That's why it's bad. Land a punch that can basically end the fight against a prime opponent? Froch has done that numerous times. Bute and Groves were both undefeated. 1 guy he literally one punch KO'd.


Exactly...

No one was ever comparing Kovalev's punching power to that of Froch, Kessler, Abraham, or Green. The point of the matter is that Ward has fought one punch KO opponents several times. Somehow quincy managed to shift the conversation to a debate on who punches harder between Kovalev and said fighters at 168 as if that was ever in questionatsch

I used his definition of one punch power and applied it to Kovalev and based on "quincy's definition" of one punch power, the only fighters you can apply are Cleverly and Blake C. That goes to show you how his definition of power makes no sense. But to play devil's advocate, Froch does meet his definition, but then quincy changes the standards by saying it took Froch too many power punches to knock out Bute and Groves, but shit how many power punches did it take Kovalev to knock out Pascal, Cleverly and Blake C and Cedric Agnew? And why aren't those same standards applied to Kovalev's punches taken for a KO, like they are applied to said fighters at 168.

All together, it's a very contradictory garble of smoke screens. Then he tries to change the subject via fallacy of false delimma and irrelevant comparisons by talking about David Price-Erkan Teper, etc. I guess once you get KO'd, most fighters are never the same and have china glass for a chin so therefore whoever beats said KO'd fighter in the future should be discredited as beating a china chinned bum. I guess Lennox Lewis wasn't shit after Oliver McCall and should've been flat lined by Tommy Morrison, Ray Mercer, Henry Akinwande, Golota, Briggs, Holyfield, Grant, Tua, etc...

Very very interesting theories from this guy


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> No one was ever comparing Kovalev's punching power to that of Froch, Kessler, Abraham, or Green. The point of the matter is that Ward has fought one punch KO opponents several times. Somehow quincy managed to shift the conversation to a debate on how punches harder between Kovalev and said fighters at 168 as if that was ever in questionatsch
> 
> ...


Fucking ether.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> No one was ever comparing Kovalev's punching power to that of Froch, Kessler, Abraham, or Green. The point of the matter is that Ward has fought one punch KO opponents several times. Somehow quincy managed to shift the conversation to a debate on how punches harder between Kovalev and said fighters at 168 as if that was ever in questionatsch
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/carl-froch-was-the-ultimate-gladiator/

_*He may not have had the knockout power of Naseem Hamed *_or the skill of Joe Calzaghe, a three-time ABA champion, but he had bucketloads of grit and a never-say-die will to win. Heâ€™s the ultimate gladiator,â€ Smith said

why does UK sky sports boxing guy adam smith insinuate that carl forch is not a one punch ko guy, claiming that naseem hamed had "knockout power" whereas carl did not?

other than bute, how many ranked fighters has carl froch kod early in a fight? how many ranked fighters has carl froch knocked down early in a fight or even in the entire fight?

and like i said before, i never thought of kovalev having one punch power until he wrecked pascal and limited bernard hopkins into survival mode from the first round on

ekran teper kos a guy that has been kod in two of his last four fights and by your definition he now has one punch power even though he has never knocked down let alone knocked out another ranked opponentatsch

ekran fuking teper?

adam smith would have a field day with your logic


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/carl-froch-was-the-ultimate-gladiator/
> 
> _*He may not have had the knockout power of Naseem Hamed *_or the skill of Joe Calzaghe, a three-time ABA champion, but he had bucketloads of grit and a never-say-die will to win. He's the ultimate gladiator," Smith said
> 
> ...


Why is this complete fucking moron quoting a TV producer, FFS? What, did you type in "Froch doesn't have one punch power" in google, desperately looking for someone who agrees with you on the internet, and that's the best you could come up with? Stop spamming up this thread with your nonsense already, you nitwit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> No one was ever comparing Kovalev's punching power to that of Froch, Kessler, Abraham, or Green. The point of the matter is that Ward has fought one punch KO opponents several times. Somehow quincy managed to shift the conversation to a debate on who punches harder between Kovalev and said fighters at 168 as if that was ever in questionatsch
> 
> ...


how many times was groves knocked down in the first fight before the controversial stoppage in the ninth round?

how many times was agnew dropped before getting stopped in the seventh round? how many times was pascal dropped before getitng stopped in the eight round?

again, i never considered kovalev to be a one punch guy until now, after what i saw with hopkins and pascal.

now, can you please explain to me why uk sky sports adam smith is claiming that carl forch does not have "knockout power" the same as nasem hameed whom most would agree has one punch power?

i mean to most people, it would seem that he is agreeing with me, that carl forch is not a one punch guy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Why is this complete fucking moron quoting a TV producer, FFS? What, did you type in "Froch doesn't have one punch power" in google, desperately looking for someone who agrees with you on the internet, and that's the best you could come up with? Stop spamming up this thread with your nonsense already, you nitwit.


because it is an opinion by a recognized person in UK boxing, dumfuk

arent you the idiot that said that the length of a tear is a significant factor when determining the severety of a torn rotator cuff because some guy named dillyo on the internet said so when medical text says the complete opposite?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?65153-Pacquiao-FAKING-Shoulder-Injury/page11

rofl lmfao

sounds like youre still butthurt from that thread that made you look like a complete moron


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> okay, so well just take your word as gospel, huh?


No, we'll just take the word of some fucking nerd TV producer as gospel. If anybody knows punching power it would be a guy who has never stepped in a ring before in his life. :lol: And what was the length of the tear, you fucking moron? You don't have a clue, so shut your cockhole.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

"A recognized person in UK boxing" :lol: What a fucking buffoon.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> "A recognized person in UK boxing" :lol: What a fucking buffoon.


:rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> SOG stands for Stepfather of Golovkin. Ward would beat him like a redheaded stepchild, which is why Golovkin don't want any. :deal


Have they announced the bum that SOG (Scared of Golovkin) will fight next on BET? I'm thinking of signing up for Camel face's music service just to watch it (I don't have BET).


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/carl-froch-was-the-ultimate-gladiator/
> 
> _*He may not have had the knockout power of Naseem Hamed *_or the skill of Joe Calzaghe, a three-time ABA champion, but he had bucketloads of grit and a never-say-die will to win. Heâ€™s the ultimate gladiator,â€ Smith said
> 
> ...


How many top level guys ever get one-punched early in a fight? It's rare at the top level. I also wouldn't consider the Hopkins and Pascal fights to be an indication of "one-punch" power with regards Kovalev. However, I do think the term is misleading: anyone have "one-punch KO power" if the circumstances are right. Probably the best example of a genuine OPKO is Martinez-Williams 2.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Have they announced the bum that SOG (Scared of Golovkin) will fight next on BET? I'm thinking of signing up for Camel face's music service just to watch it (I don't have BET).


Stepfather of Golovkin has fought and beaten far better comp than Golovkin by far. Which bum is Triple Duck fighting next while he continues to call out a natural WW and duck real challenges?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> How many top level guys ever get one-punched early in a fight? It's rare at the top level. I also wouldn't consider the Hopkins and Pascal fights to be an indication of "one-punch" power with regards Kovalev. However, I do think the term is misleading: anyone have "one-punch KO power" if the circumstances are right. Probably the best example of a genuine OPKO is Martinez-Williams 2.


Groves gets KTFO with one punch by Froch, and Froch doesn't have one punch power, but Hopkins goes the distance with Kovalev and Pascal gets stopped ON HIS FEET by Kovalev, thus proving Kovalev has one punch KO power. :lol: This guy's a fucking retard.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Stepfather of Golovkin has fought and beaten far better comp than Golovkin by far. Which bum is Triple Duck fighting next while he continues to call out a natural WW and duck real challenges?


Word is Gennady will be fighting hard hitting David Lemieux from Canada for his IBF title.

Can you please tell me the name of the bum that SOG (Scared of Golovkin) will be fighting on BET in between Fresh Prince of Bel-Air reruns?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Word is Gennady will be fighting hard hitting David Lemieux from Canada for his IBF title.
> 
> Can you please tell me the name of the bum that SOG (Scared of Golovkin) will be fighting on BET in between Fresh Prince of Bel-Air reruns?


Neither of them have a fight signed as of yet, but Triple Duck has fought nothing but relative bums his entire career while Ward has beaten the best at 168. You, my friend, are living in a glass house.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Neither of them have a fight signed as of yet, but Triple Duck has fought nothing but relative bums his entire career while Ward has beaten the best at 168. You, my friend, are living in a glass house.


Got it, when you find out the name of the bum PM me please, that Fresh Prince re-run should be a nice lead in.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Got it, when you find out the name of the bum PM me please, that Fresh Prince re-run should be a nice lead in.


PM me when Triple Duck stops calling out welterweights and finally fights someone with a pulse, Golovtard. :good


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> PM me when Triple Duck stops calling out welterweights and finally fights someone with a pulse, Golovtard. :good


Sure bud, I'll PM you when the Lemieux fight is official. That shit is going to be an action packed fight between 2 middle weight title holders, don't want you to miss it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Groves gets KTFO with one punch by Froch, and Froch doesn't have one punch power, but Hopkins goes the distance with Kovalev and Pascal gets stopped ON HIS FEET by Kovalev, thus proving Kovalev has one punch KO power. :lol: This guy's a fucking retard.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

I think I might have to throw this in my sig


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> How many top level guys ever get one-punched early in a fight? It's rare at the top level. I also wouldn't consider the Hopkins and Pascal fights to be an indication of "one-punch" power with regards Kovalev. However, I do think the term is misleading: anyone have "one-punch KO power" if the circumstances are right. Probably the best example of a genuine OPKO is Martinez-Williams 2.


agree with your martinez-williams reference and thats why a guy that gets a one punch ko in one isolated incident(froch/bute) should not be considered as a one punch ko guy. its a body of work

look at guys like 140 cotto, tszyu, 135 mosely, 147 tito, cruiser holyfield, tyson, 154 norris, mccallum, jackson...these guys are one punch koing top ranked guys in championship fights

ffs, people are mentioning kessler and green as one punch guys yet they dont have a single ko against a single top ranked guy. in fact, both green and kessler dont even have a fuken kd against a ranked opponent(by way of ring magazine at the time of the fight) at 168

guys making a reference to kessler and green as one punch guys no nothing about boxing

its actually embarrassing to see such stupidity on a boxing forum


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Martinez also stopped Barker with a right hook.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

@*Cormega* @*bballchump11* @*MichiganWarrior*



quincy k said:


> *ffs, people are mentioning kessler as one punch guys yet they dont have a single ko against a single top ranked guy. in fact, kessler dont even have a fuken kd against a ranked opponent(by way of ring magazine at the time of the fight) at 168*


Oh really, let's see here:

RING 2006 ANNUAL RANKINGS - http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2006

*Super Middleweights*
Joe Calzaghe, _Champion_


*Mikkel Kessler*
Anthony Mundine
Jeff Lacy
*Markus Beyer*
Librado Andrade
Lucian Bute
Carl Froch
Allan Green
Denis Inkin
Peter Manfredo Jr.

APRIL 2007 RING RANKINGS - http://web.archive.org/web/20070430172551/http://www.thering-online.com/ringpages/ratings2.html

SUPER MIDDLEWEIGHTS
Weight Limit: 168 pounds

*This
week*​*Last
Week*​*Weeks
in
Ratings*​*Fighter*​*Record*​C​C​520​JOE CALZAGHE​43-0 (32)​*1*​*1*​*125*​*MIKKEL KESSLER*​*39-0 (29)*​2​2​240​ANTHONY MUNDINE​28-3 (22)​3​3​126​JEFF LACY​22-1 (17)​*4*​*4*​*238*​*MARKUS BEYER*​*34-2-1 (13)*​5​5​97​LIBRADO ANDRADE​24-1 (18)​6​6​55​LUCIAN BUTE​19-0 (16)​7​7​46​CARL FROCH​21-0 (17)​8​8​33​ALLAN GREEN​23-1 (16)​9​9​28​DENIS INKIN​30-0 (23)​10​10​3​SAKIO BIKA​22-2-2 (14)​








quincy k said:


> *guys making a reference to kessler as one punch guys no nothing about boxing*


atsch












quincy k said:


> *its actually embarrassing to see such stupidity on a boxing forum*


Oh the irony here

:rofl:rofl:rofl

Now please do us all a favor


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@BoxingGenius27 in round 3 also :lol:


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Reading that can see Ward being out of the ring for a long time....again


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Martinez also stopped Barker with a right hook.


Only difference there being the round number; someone wishing to be pedantic could point to that and argue fatigue and cumulative damage contributed to Barker being more susceptible. Williams was comparatively fresh. Of course, career damage could be argued into the equation, so we'll never have a real fair environment for comparisons.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Only difference there being the round number; someone wishing to be pedantic could point to that and argue fatigue and cumulative damage contributed to Barker being more susceptible. Williams was comparatively fresh. Of course, career damage could be argued into the equation, so we'll never have a real fair environment for comparisons.


One-punch power is basically a myth, is what you're telling me. We should have known all along.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

*IF* the Lemieux fight is available for GGG then Ward has zero leverage. Who is he going to fight next, a step up and go for a top 10 Brit super middle this time?

As to team Ward's point about GGG willing to fight Froch or JCC at 168, are they forgetting that both of those guys would bring a LOT of cash to the table to make it worth GGG's while to commit fully to 168?

I'm sure people would be more sympathetic of Ward if he had conceded demands in a fight at some point in his life but it's always the same story, he wants everything on his terms or not at all.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> One-punch power is basically a myth, is what you're telling me. We should have known all along.


Not a myth, but not quite as clear-to-measure as is being made out. Look at Pac-Marquez: 3 fights without a KO, but anyone who saw only the fourth fight would be saying JMM was a OPKO artist based on that fight. Even basing judgement on a fighter's entire body of work can be inaccurate. There are countless examples of an opponent going 12 with a big puncher but being KO'd by a lesser one. Cotto couldn't KO Paulie at 140 but he flattened two bigger guys at MW/157/whatever. So many variables in each fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Not a myth, but not quite as clear-to-measure as is being made out. Look at Pac-Marquez: 3 fights without a KO, but anyone who saw only the fourth fight would be saying JMM was a OPKO artist based on that fight. Even basing judgement on a fighter's entire body of work can be inaccurate. There are countless examples of an opponent going 12 with a big puncher but being KO'd by a lesser one. Cotto couldn't KO Paulie at 140 but he flattened two bigger guys at MW/157/whatever. So many variables in each fight.


Naw I know I just mean in the context of this whole thread. It's like anyone and nobody has it all at once!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Ward beat GGG AND Kovalev...he might as well retire, unless he wants Stevenson as icing on the cake


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Only difference there being the round number; someone wishing to be pedantic could point to that and argue fatigue and cumulative damage contributed to Barker being more susceptible. Williams was comparatively fresh. Of course, career damage could be argued into the equation, so we'll never have a real fair environment for comparisons.


Martinez shattered Barkers ear drum. Suffice to say it wasn't fatigue

I miss Martinez fought the best and didn't need to be on American sports shows to be recognized


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Naw I know I just mean in the context of this whole thread. It's like anyone and nobody has it all at once!


Yeah that pretty much sums it up. Stats and probabilities are still a good indicator but it's never gonna be clear cut. Just an endless argument.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> *IF* the Lemieux fight is available for GGG then Ward has zero leverage. Who is he going to fight next, a step up and go for a top 10 Brit super middle this time?
> 
> As to team Ward's point about GGG willing to fight Froch or JCC at 168, are they forgetting that both of those guys would bring a LOT of cash to the table to make it worth GGG's while to commit fully to 168?
> 
> I'm sure people would be more sympathetic of Ward if he had conceded demands in a fight at some point in his life but it's always the same story, he wants everything on his terms or not at all.


It's seems only Europeans are nom sympathetic with Ward. Probably because you remember the trauma he caused you in the super six and would rather duck than fight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Martinez shattered Barkers ear drum. Suffice to say it wasn't fatigue
> 
> I miss Martinez fought the best and didn't need to be on American sports shows to be recognized


Improve your comprehension.






Skip to 48:25. Clearly not a "one-punch KO". You fucking div.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It's seems only Europeans are nom sympathetic with Ward. Probably because you remember the trauma he caused you in the super six and would rather duck than fight


So Americans are happy with his career over the last few years? :think


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Try to stay out of these threads but it is terrible Golovkin is saying 164 for Ward but for Froch and Chavez Jr its 168

Also he is only saying this after Ward fought at 172 recently, at least fight at 168 and have a rehdyration clause like Rigo tried to do for Loma, they would probably come in near the same

Thats why Andre wont be bullied because Golovkin is saying 168 for some fighters but then 164 to the best in the division, forget the split etc Ward doesnt care about the money he wants the legacy


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Try to stay out of these threads but it is terrible Golovkin is saying 164 for Ward but for Froch and Chavez Jr its 168
> 
> Also he is only saying this after Ward fought at 172 recently, at least fight at 168 and have a rehdyration clause like Rigo tried to do for Loma, they would probably come in near the same
> 
> Thats why Andre wont be bullied because Golovkin is saying 168 for some fighters but then 164 to the best in the division, forget the split etc Ward doesnt care about the money he wants the legacy


Why doesn't he move up and test himself then?


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Try to stay out of these threads but it is terrible Golovkin is saying 164 for Ward but for Froch and Chavez Jr its 168
> 
> Also he is only saying this after Ward fought at 172 recently, at least fight at 168 and have a rehdyration clause like Rigo tried to do for Loma, they would probably come in near the same
> 
> Thats why Andre wont be bullied because Golovkin is saying 168 for some fighters but then 164 to the best in the division, forget the split etc Ward doesnt care about the money he wants the legacy


What nonsense, he had Dawson move down to 168lb to fight him and he won't move down 4lb for a legacy building fight (which will also make him the most money) against GGG.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Felix said:


> Why doesn't he move up and test himself then?


He is going to move up and fight Kovalev thats the plan



wow_junky said:


> What nonsense, he had Dawson move down to 168lb to fight him and he won't move down 4lb for a legacy building fight (which will also make him the most money) against GGG.


Dawson said he would move down no catchweight, how does GGG do anything for his legacy lol its literally a worse win than Abraham, Golovkin has not beaten anyone good yet

Forget the money atm, if Golovkin never said Froch and Chavez Jr at 168 I think Ward may have come down, but for his pride he is saying Golovkin said he will move up for Froch and Chavez but cant move up for the p4p number 2, which is basically a duck

Also people need to remember Golovkin's team said no to a Hopkins fight LOL when he is 50 years old, they said later down the line

They know he is limited so they are only taking risks if his opponent is vulnerable, Froch and Chavez Jr do not move their head


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @*Cormega* @*bballchump11* @*MichiganWarrior*
> 
> Oh really, let's see here:
> 
> ...


so kessler has exactly one ko and one knockdown against one ranked opponent and thats the reasoning for you referring to kessler as having one punch power?

and then calling out all your flomo buddies like a little girl? you remind me of the one spineless weasel in high school finally finding the courage to call somebody out for a fight and then brings his buddies in order to help him out.

lmfao, you referenced both kessler and green as having one punch power and they have a grand total of one kd and one ko between them, both being essentially retired, against top ten ranked opponents

do you realize how dumb you sound?

and what a little weasel you are?

im actually going to bookmark this page as ive never seen such a weak pathetic person as yourself call out for his buddies to help him in an internet debate. what a complete loser you are. you must have absolutely nothing in what normal people would consider as a life

i know that this is going to be hard for you as you have no life but please do not caption or refer to me and i will gladly do the same

thanks


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It's seems only Europeans are nom sympathetic with Ward. Probably because you remember the trauma he caused you in the super six and would rather duck than fight


Or b/c @wow_junky is right. Ward has had everything delivered to him on a silver platter. He's only ever fought at weights he's comfortable at and 9/10 times in Oakland.

He's a great fighter, but it's annoying watching him dictate things. Interested in if he'll budge at all with these negotiations...if it gets the fight made, I'm all for it


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Dawson said he would move down no catchweight, how does GGG do anything for his legacy lol its literally a worse win than Abraham, Golovkin has not beaten anyone good yet





A.C.S said:


> Thats why Andre wont be bullied because Golovkin is saying 168 for some fighters but then 164 to the best in the division, forget the split etc Ward doesnt care about the money he wants the legacy


If Ward only wants legacy building fights why is he even chasing GGG who would be no better than an Abraham win? And why is he make zero effort to compromise or concede demands with legacy building fights he is chasing when he is not in a position to call the shots (GGG, Froch)?



A.C.S said:


> Forget the money atm, if Golovkin never said Froch and Chavez Jr at 168 I think Ward may have come down, but for his pride he is saying Golovkin said he will move up for Froch and Chavez but cant move up for the p4p number 2, which is basically a duck


Ultimately you can label it a duck but it isn't that black and white in reality. Froch and JCC make it worth while going all the way to 168lb for because of the monetary reward. Ward does not because he brings peanuts to the table.

And Ward has pride now? Is it pride that has kept him in Oakland for 99% of his career whilst the world ridicules him for it? Is it pride that doesn't let him concede or even compromise when big fights are there to be made (Dirrell, Bute, Froch 2, GGG are all examples)?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hopkins, who hasnt kod anyone since 2004(a career 147/154 at that) and nowhere near koing anyone, thereafter, is now all of a sudden going to ko kovalev in a come-from-behind-12th-round-ko in which he did absolutely nothing in the previous 11 rounds averaging a measley 14 punches a round? what in all likelihood is a modern day boxing record low amount of punches thrown in a 12 round title fight by an uninjured fighter?
> 
> bernards hopkins wasnt koing anyone in the 12th round that night and if thats what you believe, okay. imo, his sticking out his tongue(why would he do this after being completely dominated for 11 rounds?) and throwing 40 punches in the final round was some sort of bizarre way of saving face as he was able to survive the entire fight.
> 
> ...


I never said BHop had a realistic chance of KOing Kovalev, I said he went for the KO, big difference. A lot of fighters go for the KO even though they have pretty much no chance of getting it. Between the 11th and 12th rounds his corner told him he needed a KO, he came forward and threw more punches than any previous round, Jim Lampley said "Bernard wants to knock him out" and Roy Jones agreed "Yeah he does", what more do you need? In light of all this evidence it's the most logical explanation. The 'saving face' explanation does not make sense, if your main objective is to survive you don't try to save face by opening up in the last round against a dangerous puncher who only has 3 minutes left to get you, because that makes you less likely to survive.

If Pascal went for broke in the 5th then he wasn't done after the 3rd. Done means done.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Naw I know I just mean in the context of this whole thread. It's like anyone and nobody has it all at once!


carl froch has fought nine different top ten ranked opponents(by way of ring magazine) and has stopped two with a total of one knockdown.

kovalev has fought four ranked top ten oponents and has kod three with seven knockdowns in roughly less than half of frochs ranked fights.

135 mosely stopped 8 out of his 10 opponents in his ibf title fights

140 kt stopped 15 opponents out of his 20 ibf title fights

147 trinidad stopped 14 out of his 17 opponents while defending his ibf title

cw holyfield stopped all of his five opponents when defending his ibf and wba belts before moving up to hw

hamed stopped 14 out of his 16 opponents while defending his wbo belt

hagler, mccallum, tyson, 147 hearns, mccallum, jackson, norris

these are one punch ko guys

carl forch, kessler and allen green...these are not one punch ko guys

lmfao, you have idiots now watching boxing that will see a guy like efran teper ko a guy like david price, who was kod twice in his last four fights, and then now claim that he was one punch power

david price who had never fought a top ten ranked opponent and was kod twice by a 43-year-old thompson?

@*bballchump11*

there is no hope for some of your buddies here. if you still cant figure it out then i will conclude that youre simply a troll as well

take a look at the records in championship fights of the guys that i posted and then you will see how dumb it is for someone to reference froch, green and kessler as being guys with having one punch power. only after the hopkins and pascal wins do i now say that sergey kovalev has one punch power; the top ten campillo and cleverly kos not being enough.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I never said BHop had a realistic chance of KOing Kovalev, I said he went for the KO, big difference. A lot of fighters go for the KO even though they have pretty much no chance of getting it. Between the 11th and 12th rounds his corner told him he needed a KO, he came forward and threw more punches than any previous round, Jim Lampley said "Bernard wants to knock him out" and Roy Jones agreed "Yeah he does", what more do you need? In light of all this evidence it's the most logical explanation. The 'saving face' explanation does not make sense, if your main objective is to survive you don't try to save face by opening up in the last round against a dangerous puncher who only has 3 minutes left to get you, because that makes you less likely to survive.
> 
> If Pascal went for broke in the 5th then he wasn't done after the 3rd. Done means done.


so why didnt hopkins go for the ko in the ninth round when it was clear that he would need a ko, or multiple kds, to win the fight? seriously, hopkins and his corner only came to the conclusion after the 11th round that he would need a ko to win and thats the reason he stepped up his output in the last round?

if he really wanted to win this fight he wouldve done this in the eighth round, ninth at the latest

imo, he didnt do it because his goal was to make it to the end of the fight, which was in all likelihood going to be the case when they rang the bell to start the 11th round


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Why doesn't he move up and test himself then?


Wards in discussions with Kovalev from kovalevs own promoter princess. Ward is closing in on atg status.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> What nonsense, he had Dawson move down to 168lb to fight him and he won't move down 4lb for a legacy building fight (which will also make him the most money) against GGG.


what does dawson going down to 168 have to do with ward not wanting to go down to 164?

andre probably knows that he cant lose the four pounds without being severly affected so has decided against it.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

quincy k said:


> what does dawson going down to 168 have to do with ward not wanting to go down to 164?
> 
> andre probably knows that he cant lose the four pounds without being severly affected so has decided against it.


It was in response to this;



> Thats why Andre wont be bullied because Golovkin is saying 168 for some fighters but then 164 to the best in the division, forget the split etc Ward doesnt care about the money he wants the legacy


My point is that if Ward is that worried about legacy why didn't he move up to fight Dawson at 175lb for the lineal/WBC LHW title?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> It was in response to this;
> 
> My point is that if Ward is that worried about legacy why didn't he move up to fight Dawson at 175lb for the lineal/WBC LHW title?


im pretty sure chad called him out at 168. i dont put too much into a ward win over ggg at 168 as history shows that will in all likelihood be the case

andre ward beating kovalev at 175, as someone i rate as having ko power in both hands, would be his best win by far. imo, i believe that sergey is better than the jt that fought winky and if wright wouldve won that fight, he essentially being a 154 at the time, it wouldve been one of the best wins of that decade in a championship fight alongside hopkins beating tarver


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> It was in response to this;
> 
> My point is that if Ward is that worried about legacy why didn't he move up to fight Dawson at 175lb for the lineal/WBC LHW title?


You don't care about Glockluckins resume? You'd rather see him chase 2 welters Floyd beat easy than go up one weight class a weight weighs OVER on fight night to fight a smallish Super middle who many consider the best fighter in the world even better than Floyd

You what that's called son? Cowardice.

At least Kovalev is trying to negotiate with Ward openly, your slayer ofCurtis Stevens won't even do that


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You don't care about Glockluckins resume? You'd rather see him chase 2 welters Floyd beat easy than go up one weight class a weight weighs OVER on fight night to fight a smallish Super middle who many consider the best fighter in the world even better than Floyd
> 
> You what that's called son? Cowardice.
> 
> At least Kovalev is trying to negotiate with Ward openly, your slayer ofCurtis Stevens won't even do that


Of course I'd like to see GGG fight Ward, it's one of the best fights in boxing right now. However the idea that Ward shouldn't make any concessions when making the fight is ridiculous, he isn't making anyone any money and is already being offered 50% of the pot so why would they dance to his tune on other criteria?

For the record, Paul Smith isn't good enough to hold Curtis Stevens' jockstrap :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Of course I'd like to see GGG fight Ward, it's one of the best fights in boxing right now. However the idea that Ward shouldn't make any concessions when making the fight is ridiculous, he isn't making anyone any money and is already being offered 50% of the pot so why would they dance to his tune on other criteria?


What concessions? You have to be in negotiations to make concessions. It's the same bullshit Arum pulled with Pacquiao, and Froch and Hearn pulled with Ward. Make demands in public making it seems like you are negotiating but never make attempts to sort it out in reality. Boxing is a business son. You don't conduct business in public. You don't think Kathy Duva and Kovalrv aren't trying to get things in their favor vs Ward? Of course but they're doing it with Wards team like professionals not acting like children on twitter saying they'll fight Froch and Chavez at 168 but Ward at 164

That's bitch made and ignorant fans like you fall for it

Anyways if I wanted to define my legacy vs a great you take a lesser split

Did Floyd negotiate 50% of the purse vs Oscar, did Oscar not make Floyd wear pillows and fight in a tiny ring?Did Canelo make Floyd come to 154? Nope they both wanted to be great and got the man in the ring anyway they could.

That's crafting a legacy. That's trying to be great?



> or the record, Paul Smith isn't good enough to hold Curtis Stevens' jockstrap :lol:


Based on what? Curtis Stevens lost to Jessie Brinkley 5 years ago. Paul Smith had a close fight with Abraham. Probably the same level, cept Smith isn't a top 5 Ward win :rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards in discussions with Kovalev from kovalevs own promoter princess. Ward is closing in on atg status.


Continental drift moves quicker.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

wow_junky said:


> If Ward only wants legacy building fights why is he even chasing GGG who would be no better than an Abraham win? And why is he make zero effort to compromise or concede demands with legacy building fights he is chasing when he is not in a position to call the shots (GGG, Froch)?
> 
> Ultimately you can label it a duck but it isn't that black and white in reality. Froch and JCC make it worth while going all the way to 168lb for because of the monetary reward. Ward does not because he brings peanuts to the table.
> 
> And Ward has pride now? Is it pride that has kept him in Oakland for 99% of his career whilst the world ridicules him for it? Is it pride that doesn't let him concede or even compromise when big fights are there to be made (Dirrell, Bute, Froch 2, GGG are all examples)?


Thing is GGG has run out of opponents whilst waiting for Cotto vs Alvarez, hes not in a position to be fussy, if Cotto wins he will probably retire anway

Im not a fan of Ward so I get annoyed he fights at home but its the fact he could get away with it in the first place is not his fault, no one else would have

Golovkin's team should just admit its not worth the risk at 168 but instead they are bringing up the money

The fact they said no to Hopkins at 168 shows his team are all talk, if Cotto wins he will retire then Golovkin is going to be in the same place as now fighting nobodies


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is GGG has run out of opponents whilst waiting for Cotto vs Alvarez, hes not in a position to be fussy, if Cotto wins he will probably retire anway
> 
> Im not a fan of Ward so I get annoyed he fights at home but its the fact he could get away with it in the first place is not his fault, no one else would have
> 
> ...


Golovkin's team is in talks with Lemieux another title holder, picking up another title at middle weight while waiting for Canelo/Cotto is not "running out of opponents."

If Cotto wins and retires, GGG should get the option to fight someone for the vacant belt considering he's the mandatory for it.

Does Ward have no other options than to drag a smaller guy up to his weight class?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Golovkin's team is in talks with Lemieux another title holder, picking up another title at middle weight while waiting for Canelo/Cotto is not "running out of opponents."
> 
> If Cotto wins and retires, GGG should get the option to fight someone for the vacant belt considering he's the mandatory for it.
> 
> Does Ward have no other options than to drag a smaller guy up to his weight class?


If the Lemieux fight falls through Golovkin has nothing left, the mandatory is probably N'Dam or something

But Ward is going to fight Kovalev in 2016 its Golovkin the one thats been calling Ward out the whole time he was inactive, now hes answering they are shitting themselves


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If the Lemieux fight falls through Golovkin has nothing left, the mandatory is probably N'Dam or something
> 
> But Ward is going to fight Kovalev in 2016 its Golovkin the one thats been calling Ward out the whole time he was inactive, now hes answering they are shitting themselves


Show me where he has been calling him out. Last few fights he has said "Miguel" (Cotto). Last thing anyone has produced of this call out is an interview in 2012 where they asked him about Ward and he said "Maybe, yes".


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so kessler has exactly one ko and one knockdown against one ranked opponent and thats the reasoning for you referring to kessler as having one punch power?


:rofl:rofl

Is this your final answer? Are you sure this time?

You know what, I don't even feel like exposing you a second time. I'll just let you be correct in your own little world.

Your talk about Allan Green further proves how nonsensical you are. I'll leave you alone

for now


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*BoxingGenius27* in round 3 also :lol:


Very strange fella that quincy k


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> Is this your final answer? Are you sure?
> 
> ...


i just had to caption this as its so unbelieveable how pathetic you are

your shit of a life revolves around somebody on an internet

your not going to call your buddies again are you?

that shit...that was sad.

goodbye and im hoping this is that last time we interact


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Very strange fella that quincy k


can you just move on with your life?

seriously, you mean nothing to me

get over it

i want nothing to do with you

what do you not understand about that?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i just had to caption this as its so unbelieveable how pathetic you are
> 
> your shit of a life revolves around somebody on an internet
> 
> ...


You're a fun and easy target; what can I say... It's all in fun man, don't take it too personal, just fuckin with ya


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> can you just move on with your life?
> 
> seriously, you mean nothing to me
> 
> ...


:rofl:rofl

Relax, you sound like my ex

BTW, if you want nothing to do with me, why bookmark this thread? I wouldn't bookmark the activity of someone I want nothing to do with in the future


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> You're a fun and easy target; what can I say... It's all in fun man, don't take it too personal, just fuckin with ya


okay great.

now that we have that all cleared up we can go our seperate ways

thanks


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> Relax, you sound like my ex
> 
> BTW, if you want nothing to do with me, why bookmark this thread? I wouldn't bookmark the activity of someone I want nothing to do with in the future


have a nice life


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> can you just move on with your life?
> 
> i want nothing to do with you
> 
> what do you not understand about that?


:lol: The irony...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :lol: The irony...


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?65153-Pacquiao-FAKING-Shoulder-Injury/page11

still butthurt after you looked like a complete moron to everyone here? shit happened over two months ago and youre still hanging on?

lmfao

"dillyo already explained"

seriously, taking the medical advice of some anonymous poster on an internet forum over written medical text and qoutes from reputable doctors.

you gotto be some kind of fuken stupid

go away

just go


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?65153-Pacquiao-FAKING-Shoulder-Injury/page11
> 
> still butthurt after you looked like a complete moron to everyone here?
> 
> ...


If you really wanted me or that other dude to go away, you wouldn't keep responding. How many times are you gonna pretend to end the conversation only to come back and reply yet again? But, no, I'm the one who looks like the moron here. :lol


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol @ Adam Smith being "A recognized person in UK boxing"


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> If you really wanted me or that other dude to go away, you wouldn't keep responding. How many times are you gonna pretend to end the conversation only to come back and reply yet again? But, no, I'm the one who looks like the moron here. :lol


great.

so this essentially means that we both agree we wont caption or mention each other in the future.

have a nice life


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> great.
> 
> so this essentially means that we both agree we wont caption or mention each other in the future.
> 
> have a nice life


I've agreed to nothing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I've agreed to nothing.


why on earth would you want to continue to try and converse with someone on the internet that wants nothing to do with you?

is your life that pathetic and void of meaning?

wow.

just wow


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> why on earth would you want to continue to try and converse with someone on the internet that wants nothing to do with you?
> 
> is your life that pathetic and void of meaning?
> 
> ...


If you wanted nothing to do with me you wouldn't be quoting my posts, now would you? :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So Abel Sanchez's position is that it's 164 or nothing, and that Lara doesn't deserve a shot.

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-andre-ward-go-164-no-fight--93850
http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-what-lara-done-earn-shot--93854

I'm losing respect. They're acting like Golovkin is already established. He should be chasing guys, not turning them down. There is no better alternative. When he says "we don't need him, we'll move onto the next" all I hear is, we'll fight someone easier instead. (Lemieux would be great though).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So Abel Sanchez's position is that it's 164 or nothing, and that Lara doesn't deserve a shot.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-andre-ward-go-164-no-fight--93850
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-what-lara-done-earn-shot--93854
> ...


you feel me? People keep asking me why I'm so hard on GGG, but it's stuff like this. Saying he struggled with Delvin or that he should have done more to Trout atsch
i


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you feel me? People keep asking me why I'm so hard on GGG, but it's stuff like this. Saying he struggled with Delvin or that he should have done more to Trout atsch
> i


Well people go on and on about guys ducking him. Cotto and Canelo are fighting each other and are expected to fight him next, while Ward and Lara are there for the taking, would be money fights (at least bigger than he'd get otherwise) that enhance Golovkin's stock if he wins, and yet he's outright rejecting one while making the weight non-negotiable for the other. Just not a good look. Lemieux is at least a worthy contender though, so if that fight gets made I won't be too mad, but I won't believe he's a victim.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well people go on and on about guys ducking him. Cotto and Canelo are fighting each other and are expected to fight him next, while Ward and Lara are there for the taking, would be money fights (at least bigger than he'd get otherwise) that enhance Golovkin's stock if he wins, and yet he's outright rejecting one while making the weight non-negotiable for the other. Just not a good look. Lemieux is at least a worthy contender though, so if that fight gets made I won't be too mad, but I won't believe he's a victim.


exactly. If he fights Lemieux next, then good on him. Tell everybody else, that your trying to unify in your next fight. But if that doesn't materialize, then why not Lara!? Do they realize what type of press they'd get for being the first guy to KO Lara or even the first one to beat him wide? 
Then I hope they don't get offended if Canelo or Cotto asks him to fight at a catchweight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So Abel Sanchez's position is that it's 164 or nothing, and that Lara doesn't deserve a shot.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-andre-ward-go-164-no-fight--93850
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-what-lara-done-earn-shot--93854
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with asking to meet halfway. Ward is a bigger man. Plus, Sanchez is right, at the moment they don't need Ward. They have Lemieux lined up with the winner of Cotto/Canelo most likely next. Ward needs Golovkin more.

As for Lara, I totally agree, he hasn't done anything at 160 that would make team Golovkin drop everything they're doing to give him a fight. Let's say they somehow get over the Haymon/HBO barrier and make the fight, Golovkin wins, he'll get no credit. You guys will only ask him to stop dragging smaller guys up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with asking to meet halfway. Ward is a bigger man. Plus, Sanchez is right, at the moment they don't need Ward. They have Lemieux lined up with the winner of Cotto/Canelo most likely next. Ward needs Golovkin more.
> 
> As for Lara, I totally agree, he hasn't done anything at 160 that would make team Golovkin drop everything they're doing to give him a fight. Let's say they somehow get over the Haymon/HBO barrier and make the fight, Golovkin wins, he'll get no credit. You guys will only ask him to stop dragging smaller guys up.


In GGG's last fight, they chose Willie Monroe because they wanted to fight a tricky southpaw. Lara had no fights scheduled. Why couldn't they have picked Lara then? David Lemieux should have a higher priority right now, but lets not act like Monroe is more deserving than Lara.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well people go on and on about guys ducking him. Cotto and Canelo are fighting each other and are expected to fight him next, while Ward and Lara are there for the taking, would be money fights (at least bigger than he'd get otherwise) that enhance Golovkin's stock if he wins, and yet he's outright rejecting one while making the weight non-negotiable for the other. Just not a good look. Lemieux is at least a worthy contender though, so if that fight gets made I won't be too mad, but I won't believe he's a victim.


At this point in time he's hardly a victim. He's quickly becoming one of HBOs highest draws.

I find it funny that the two guys you use to prove that Golovkin is not being ducked (Lara and Ward) are not even in his weight class!

Using this logic Rigo isn't being ducked because fighters outside of his weight class are willing to fight him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> In GGG's last fight, they chose Willie Monroe because they wanted to fight a tricky southpaw. Lara had no fights scheduled. Why couldn't they have picked Lara then? David Lemieux should have a higher priority right now, but lets not act like Monroe is more deserving than Lara.


You act like Haymon and HBO work together on a regular basis. Had Lara been an HBO fighter I am sure they would've given him the fight if he kept on asking, come on bro you're not a casual.

Also, why doesn't Floyd give Lara the fight in September? Both are Haymon, Lara would accept very small percentage of the purse.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with asking to meet halfway. Ward is a bigger man. Plus, Sanchez is right, at the moment they don't need Ward. They have Lemieux lined up with the winner of Cotto/Canelo most likely next. Ward needs Golovkin more.
> 
> As for Lara, I totally agree, he hasn't done anything at 160 that would make team Golovkin drop everything they're doing to give him a fight. Let's say they somehow get over the Haymon/HBO barrier and make the fight, Golovkin wins, he'll get no credit. You guys will only ask him to stop dragging smaller guys up.


I don't think 164 is unfair per se, I just think insisting on that as a non-negotiable point when the fight is one of his best options is counter-productive. In terms of his very next fight, Golovkin has no better alternative than Ward, really. That doesn't mean he has to fight him right now, but again, he's no victim. He's making choices.

What exactly is "drop everything" for Lara though? Drop what? What lucrative fight is pending that Lara is getting in the way of? GGG hasn't done anything at 168 but he doesn't need to to deserve a fight on his own ability in his own weightclass.



Pedrin1787 said:


> At this point in time he's hardly a victim. He's quickly becoming one of HBOs highest draws.
> 
> I find it funny that the two guys you use to prove that Golovkin is not being ducked (Lara and Ward) are not even in his weight class!
> 
> Using this logic Rigo isn't being ducked because fighters outside of his weight class are willing to fight him.


There are names willing to fight him, that would be his best opponents and pay days yet, above and blow him; same as Ward. So he's not being ducked. His weight class is fairly irrelevant aside from the 2 big names who are set to fight each other first.



bballchump11 said:


> exactly. If he fights Lemieux next, then good on him. Tell everybody else, that your trying to unify in your next fight. But if that doesn't materialize, then why not Lara!? Do they realize what type of press they'd get for being the first guy to KO Lara or even the first one to beat him wide?
> Then I hope they don't get offended if Canelo or Cotto asks him to fight at a catchweight.


Yup agreed. I could have sworn I saw a while back that they would not negotiate a catch-weight with Canelo.

*"The thing is, if [Canelo] fights Cotto and beats Cotto [then we are the mandatory], so the fight will have to be at 160. We're not doing a catch-weight - it's a 160-pound title. If he chooses to give it up, then we'll fight someone else for the title. We're not going down to 154 for Canelo," said Golovkin's trainer Abel Sanchez. 
*

So which one is it? Ward has a WBA title at 168 still.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think 164 is unfair per se, I just think insisting on that as a non-negotiable point when the fight is one of his best options is counter-productive. In terms of his very next fight, Golovkin has no better alternative than Ward, really. That doesn't mean he has to fight him right now, but again, he's no victim. He's making choices.
> 
> What exactly is "drop everything" for Lara though? Drop what? What lucrative fight is pending that Lara is getting in the way of? GGG hasn't done anything at 168 but he doesn't need to to deserve a fight on his own ability in his own weightclass.
> 
> ...


The only time I've seen GGG being labeled as a victim is when the lineal title holders at middle weight didn't give him a shot at the belt. First Martinez, now Cotto. We both know he deserves a shot at this title.

Let me give you a scenario, Golovkin goes up to 168 and loses to Ward (we all know this is extremely likely), his drawing power may take a bit of a hit, now what? Back to the drawing board to chase the 160 lb fighters that are already ducking him? He's in the best spot he's ever been in at this point. He needs to take care of Lemieux and force the fight with the Canelo/Cotto winner.

As for Lara, do you really think Haymon and HBO will agree to a fight between GGG and Lara? Which network will it air on? You know very well that neither HBO, Haymon, or K2 will make an attempt at making this fight, Lara brings nothing to the table. It's simple twitter talk, nothing more.

So you agree that Rigo is not being ducked then? We're going to forgive Quigg, Frampton, and LSC for refusing to fight him because Loma wants him at 126? You're fine with forgiving Cotto at 160 simply because Ward offered GGG a fight at 168.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The only time I've seen GGG being labeled as a victim is when the lineal title holders at middle weight didn't give him a shot at the belt. First Martinez, now Cotto. We both know he deserves a shot at this title.
> 
> Let me give you a scenario, Golovkin goes up to 168 and loses to Ward (we all know this is extremely likely), his drawing power may take a bit of a hit, now what? Back to the drawing board to chase the 160 lb fighters that are already ducking him? He's in the best spot he's ever been in at this point. He needs to take care of Lemieux and force the fight with the Canelo/Cotto winner.
> 
> ...


If he doesn't want to lose to Ward first, then just say he's going to clean out 160 first instead of saying "164 or no fight".

Lara brings plenty to the table, as BBall said it would raise his stock tremendously if he won, and despite his negative style, people would still tune in to see GGG tested. The network angle is different, but that's not what Sanchez is basing his reasoning off of is it?

Rigo is different. Cotto and Canelo have said they're open to GGG after fighting each other, which is the more lucrative fight. Mares and LSC have actively run from Rigo for years, not just the year since Cotto beat Martinez at a point when Golovkin's best win was Macklin. GGG also never schooled a talent like Donaire to become immediately recognized as top dog. Rigo did. Quigg and Frampton are almost sure to lose against Rigo, GGG is not sure to lose against Lara. So it's not the same situation.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If he doesn't want to lose to Ward first, then just say he's going to clean out 160 first instead of saying "164 or no fight".
> 
> Lara brings plenty to the table, as BBall said it would raise his stock tremendously if he won, and despite his negative style, people would still tune in to see GGG tested. The network angle is different, but that's not what Sanchez is basing his reasoning off of is it?
> 
> Rigo is different. Cotto and Canelo have said they're open to GGG after fighting each other, which is the more lucrative fight. Mares and LSC have actively run from Rigo for years, not just the year since Cotto beat Martinez at a point when Golovkin's best win was Macklin. GGG also never schooled a talent like Donaire to become immediately recognized as top dog. Rigo did. Quigg and Frampton are almost sure to lose against Rigo, GGG is not sure to lose against Lara. So it's not the same situation.


Giving 164 as an option despite the risk is a good thing in my opinion. I'd still be a risky fight. If Ward doesn't want it, fine, down the line when there is nothing left to do at 160 GGG will be forced to look elsewhere.

We should stop discussing the Lara fight for now, HBO will not work with Haymon no matter what Sanchez says, for the fight or against it.

Rigo got his chance to be great when Bop got him the Nonito fight. Had Bop not given him that fight many would still be doubting him and saying that he's fought nobody like is done with Golovkin today. That chance has not been given to Golovkin because Martinez refused to fight him, now your homeboy Cotto is dragging his heels. Why doesn't he deserve it, because Cotto is one of your favorite fighters? Canelo is one of my favorite fighters but if he beats Cotto I'll welcome the match against GGG with open arms, in fact I expect him to take the fight to show guys like Martinez and "la diva del boxeo" Cotto how it's done.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Giving 164 as an option despite the risk is a good thing in my opinion.


That's _not_ what he's doing. He's saying 164 or no fight.



Pedrin1787 said:


> I'd still be a risky fight. If Ward doesn't want it, fine, down the line when there is nothing left to do at 160 GGG will be forced to look elsewhere.
> 
> We should stop discussing the Lara fight for now, HBO will not work with Haymon no matter what Sanchez says, for the fight or against it.
> 
> Rigo got his chance to be great when Bop got him the Nonito fight. Had Bop not given him that fight many would still be doubting him and saying that he's fought nobody like is done with Golovkin today.* That chance has not been given to Golovkin* because Martinez refused to fight him, now your homeboy Cotto is dragging his heels. Why doesn't he deserve it, because Cotto is one of your favorite fighters? Canelo is one of my favorite fighters but if he beats Cotto I'll welcome the match against GGG with open arms, in fact I expect him to take the fight to show guys like Martinez and "la diva del boxeo" Cotto how it's done.


Golovkin has a chance to be great against Lara, a smaller man, and Ward. Which is exactly why he's not Rigo. He has opportunities he'd rather not take (or just the one, leaving Lara aside). And like I said, Cotto and Canelo both said they'll fight GGG after they fight each other. Cotto didn't fight for a year and Golovkin's name has only grown in popularity. When Cotto beat Martinez Golovkin's best win was Macklin. Cotto-Canelo first makes sense and is more lucrative. So sure, it sucks for Golovkin he has to wait a little bit for that shot, but he has options that he's seemingly not interested in. So if he's not interested in fighting Ward, just say that instead of going "164 or nothing" unreasonably.


----------



## Reidy (May 6, 2015)

Ward is the only opportunity GGG has to elevate himself to an all time great IMO but they are prioritising his unbeaten record over that. Sanchez is really starting to annoy me, he has talked big about Golovkin moving through weight classes for years and now he is embarrassing himself by trying to dismiss Ward. It's pretty clear to me that they don't want to risk GGG's stock taking a hit right now and it's very hypocritical considering the way they have trashed other fighters for similar moves.

The Lemieux fight would be excellent but if that doesn't happen and GGG takes on another sub par opponent, he deserves all the criticism he will get.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So Abel Sanchez's position is that it's 164 or nothing, and that Lara doesn't deserve a shot.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-andre-ward-go-164-no-fight--93850
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-coach-what-lara-done-earn-shot--93854
> ...


Well, I think he see's how the media is tabbing this guy as a contemporary Mike Tyson. At least twice a month I'll hear them talking about GGG on the radio and how Floyd and everyone else should stay away from him. Sanchez is probably thinking "Why fight Lara and Ward", when we can fight Joe Smoe next month and get the same credit through the media.

I don't even think GGG turning these fights down makes mainstream headlines


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well, I think he see's how the media is tabbing this guy as a contemporary Mike Tyson. At least twice a month I'll hear them talking about GGG on the radio and how Floyd and everyone else should stay away from him. Sanchez is probably thinking "Why fight Lara and Ward", when we can fight Joe Smoe next month and get the same credit through the media.
> 
> I don't even think GGG turning these fights down makes mainstream headlines


Lemieux is a great fight, stop bitching.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You act like Haymon and HBO work together on a regular basis. Had Lara been an HBO fighter I am sure they would've given him the fight if he kept on asking, come on bro you're not a casual.
> 
> Also, why doesn't Floyd give Lara the fight in September? Both are Haymon, Lara would accept very small percentage of the purse.


I'd love for Floyd to fight Lara next, but Floyd wants an easy fight for his last one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yup agreed. I could have sworn I saw a while back that they would not negotiate a catch-weight with Canelo.
> 
> *"The thing is, if [Canelo] fights Cotto and beats Cotto [then we are the mandatory], so the fight will have to be at 160. We're not doing a catch-weight - it's a 160-pound title. If he chooses to give it up, then we'll fight someone else for the title. We're not going down to 154 for Canelo," said Golovkin's trainer Abel Sanchez.
> *
> ...


wow, I'm speechless


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why should it be a catchweight if Golovkin is the mandatory challenger for the winner of Canelo-Cotto? These catchweights are bullshit. If you have the WBC title fight at 160. I for one dont want to see a shit ass catchweight. Same with Ward-Golovkin. 164 is bullshit. But its clear that they dont want the Ward fight anyway.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why should it be a catchweight if Golovkin is the mandatory challenger for the winner of Canelo-Cotto? These catchweights are bullshit. If you have the WBC title fight at 160. I for one dont want to see a shit ass catchweight. Same with Ward-Golovkin. 164 is bullshit. But its clear that they dont want the Ward fight anyway.


agreed


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why should it be a catchweight if Golovkin is the mandatory challenger for the winner of Canelo-Cotto? These catchweights are bullshit. If you have the WBC title fight at 160. I for one dont want to see a shit ass catchweight. Same with Ward-Golovkin. 164 is bullshit. But its clear that they dont want the Ward fight anyway.


This

Catchweights are cancer for the sport


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why should it be a catchweight if Golovkin is the mandatory challenger for the winner of Canelo-Cotto? These catchweights are bullshit. If you have the WBC title fight at 160. I for one dont want to see a shit ass catchweight. Same with Ward-Golovkin. 164 is bullshit. But its clear that they dont want the Ward fight anyway.


Nobody is saying there should be catch-weights, it's just hypocritical to say you won't fight a guy above you unless he comes down to one, then say you won't come down for a fighter below you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody is saying there should be catch-weights, it's just hypocritical to say you won't fight a guy above you unless he comes down to one, then say you won't come down for a fighter below you.


http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-mayweather-ill-go-160-fight-you--63365

Hmm... funny how it's all about Golovkin. How about Ward saying he'll go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

_We don't need no
shitass catchweights
We don't need no
thought control_


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody is saying there should be catch-weights, it's just hypocritical to say you won't fight a guy above you unless he comes down to one, then say you won't come down for a fighter below you.


Yes it is.
But I dont really get why people talk so much about a Ward-Golovkin fight. Golovkins team never showed any serious interest in fighting Ward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-mayweather-ill-go-160-fight-you--63365
> 
> Hmm... funny how it's all about Golovkin. How about Ward saying he'll go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


That's true on his part as well. Which is why I think 164 can be fair, it just shouldn't be a non-negotiable point.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's true on his part as well. Which is why I think 164 can be fair, it just shouldn't be a non-negotiable point.


Actually, it was more towards everyone in this thread, not you specifically. I just saw your quote first. Regardless, if someone is going to say Golovkin is ducking Ward, then Ward is ducking Golovkin by not accepting his terms. I mean he'd go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather, but he won't do the same for Golovkin...

Look, it's best for both of them not to talk about each other right now. Golovkin is looking to unify his division, and going to 168 lbs. to fight Froch is similar to Ward saying he'll go down to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's all about the money.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Actually, it was more towards everyone in this thread, not you specifically. I just saw your quote first. Regardless, if someone is going to say Golovkin is ducking Ward, then Ward is ducking Golovkin by not accepting his terms. I mean he'd go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather, but he won't do the same for Golovkin...
> 
> Look, it's best for both of them not to talk about each other right now. Golovkin is looking to unify his division, and going to 168 lbs. to fight Froch is similar to Ward saying he'll go down to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's all about the money.


Agreed, they should focus on themselves right now. Though I can see why Ward might want GGG sooner than later, a move up to 175 would be more or less permanent. The ideal scenario for Ward is to fight DeGale, and see what Golovkin's next move is, and if he looks busy, move up.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's true on his part as well. Which is why I think 164 can be fair, it just shouldn't be a non-negotiable point.


it should be non-negotiable if ward cant make the weight. he just fought at 172, so the weight could already be a concern at 168 let alone 164.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it should be non-negotiable if ward cant make the weight. he just fought at 172, so the weight could already be a concern at 168 let alone 164.


I mean on GGG's part saying 164 or no fight.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Actually, it was more towards everyone in this thread, not you specifically. I just saw your quote first. Regardless, if someone is going to say Golovkin is ducking Ward, then Ward is ducking Golovkin by not accepting his terms. I mean he'd go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather, but he won't do the same for Golovkin...
> 
> Look, it's best for both of them not to talk about each other right now. Golovkin is looking to unify his division, and going to 168 lbs. to fight Froch is similar to Ward saying he'll go down to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's all about the money.


Uh maybe because Ward almost immediately went back on his statement about Floyd? http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14065.html

I'm glad it's being recognized now that Gennady "Money" Golovkin isn't much different when it comes to risk/reward calculations than anyone else in the sport. Which is perfectly fine, but hopefully this ends the nonsense about him being a throwback warrior or whatever else has been used to promote him yet treated by fans as Gospel truth.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's _not_ what he's doing. He's saying 164 or no fight.
> 
> Golovkin has a chance to be great against Lara, a smaller man, and Ward. Which is exactly why he's not Rigo. He has opportunities he'd rather not take (or just the one, leaving Lara aside). And like I said, Cotto and Canelo both said they'll fight GGG after they fight each other. Cotto didn't fight for a year and Golovkin's name has only grown in popularity. When Cotto beat Martinez Golovkin's best win was Macklin. Cotto-Canelo first makes sense and is more lucrative. So sure, it sucks for Golovkin he has to wait a little bit for that shot, but he has options that he's seemingly not interested in. So if he's not interested in fighting Ward, just say that instead of going "164 or nothing" unreasonably.


You really are reaching here Bogo. 164 is an option, you can word it however you want but it is still an option.

You contradicted yourself in your post. First you say that GGG has 2 opportunities to take that next step in his career (Ward and Lara), then further down you say that the Cotto/Canelo winner will fight Golovkin. So he has 3 opportunities. You just don't like opportunity number 3 because it involves the diva getting battered.

Opportunity 1 - Lara: LOL. Really Bogo, beating the smaller Lara will make Golovkin "great"? Dude, what are you having? Lara is a solid fighter, arguably the best at 154, but he has done absolutely nothing at middle weight, he'd be just another opponent that GGG "dragged up to 160." We can also add that he brings in nothing to the table financially and that HBO will not work with Haymon, you guys gotta stop it with this one.

Opportunity 2 - Ward: Easily the most meaningful fight that Golovkin can take legacy wise. Ward is a legit top 10 p4p fighter. But, he fights at a higher weight class. Think about it, does Golovkin want to give up the momentum he's built up, the aura of invincibility that the casuals love, so early? When he hasn't even claimed the linear title in his division? Why would he? Ward will be there when he's done with 160, no need to rush, yet.

Opportunity 3 - Cotto/Canelo: Biggest fight when it comes to expanding fan base, biggest fight $$$ wise, no need to move up or down a whole weight division, a step in unifying all the belts at 160. It's a no brainer, you'd have to be MichiganWarrior retarded to not pursue this fight if you're Golovkin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> Uh maybe because Ward almost immediately went back on his statement about Floyd? http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14065.html
> 
> I'm glad it's being recognized now that Gennady "Money" Golovkin isn't much different when it comes to risk/reward calculations than anyone else in the sport. Which is perfectly fine, but hopefully this ends the nonsense about him being a throwback warrior or whatever else has been used to promote him yet treated by fans as Gospel truth.


I answered the question and said I would be willing to fight Floyd at 160 if that fight ever came about.

From his own fucking statement. atsch

As I said, it's best that they don't discuss each other.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-mayweather-ill-go-160-fight-you--63365
> 
> Hmm... funny how it's all about Golovkin. How about Ward saying he'll go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


Great point.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Opportunity 2 - Ward: Easily the most meaningful fight that Golovkin can take legacy wise. Ward is a legit top 10 p4p fighter. But, he fights at a higher weight class. Think about it, does Golovkin want to give up the momentum he's built up, the aura of invincibility that the casuals love, so early? When he hasn't even claimed the linear title in his division? Why would he? Ward will be there when he's done with 160, no need to rush, yet.


No there's a decent chance Ward _won't _be there when he's done with 160 should he take on Kovalev next year. Then should both remain undefeated, we can start all over again with "Why does Golovkin have to go to 175 when he hasn't even unified 168 yet?"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You really are reaching here Bogo. 164 is an option, you can word it however you want but it is still an option.
> 
> You contradicted yourself in your post. First you say that GGG has 2 opportunities to take that next step in his career (Ward and Lara), then further down you say that the Cotto/Canelo winner will fight Golovkin. So he has 3 opportunities. You just don't like opportunity number 3 because it involves the diva getting battered.
> 
> ...


I'm not reaching for anything, Abel Sanchez worded it as an ultimatum. I'm not spinning it, it's his words.

Opportunity number 3 comes later, I'm talking about this very second. Please don't start that diva shit, it's so overplayed all because Martinez was mad his name wasn't first on the poster and was coming out first (even tho he didn't after all).

You're lying to yourself if you don't think Golovkin beating Lara clearly, which nobody else has done, wouldn't raise his stock and get him known. People know Lara, they know Lara is skilled, they know he's not easy to beat let alone look good against. If GGG KO'd him it would be his best win yet. Financially it's still a bigger fight. The networks are another issue but *Sanchez is not talking about networks, he's characterizing Lara as undeserving.*

Golovkin doesn't HAVE to fight Ward right now, he can say he's taking care of business at 160 first. So then don't come out with bullshit ultimatums, just say not right now. It's the talking I have an issue with here, the posturing.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

poorface said:


> Uh maybe because Ward almost immediately went back on his statement about Floyd? http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14065.html
> 
> I'm glad it's being recognized now that Gennady "Money" Golovkin isn't much different when it comes to risk/reward calculations than anyone else in the sport. Which is perfectly fine, but hopefully this ends the nonsense about him being a throwback warrior or whatever else has been used to promote him yet treated by fans as Gospel truth.


It doesn't change a thing does it? The fact that Ward admitted he'd be willing to go to 160 to meet floyd but not 164 to meet GGG speaks volumes.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I answered the question and said I would be willing to fight Floyd at 160 if that fight ever came about.
> 
> From his own fucking statement. atsch
> 
> As I said, it's best that they don't discuss each other.


"If that fight ever came about" indicates he thinks it realistically had little chance of happening and that it was wrong of him to call someone out 3 weight classes below him anyway. Why would he need to clarify anything at all if in fact it was equivalent to Golovkin _actually_ negotiating for fights at 168?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> It doesn't change a thing does it? The fact that Ward admitted he'd be willing to go to 160 to meet floyd but not 164 to meet GGG speaks volumes.


...And he didn't backtrack what I wrote either. He said is willing to go down to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather if that fight presented itself. Seemed he only backtracked calling out Mayweather as if it was a do-or-die fight because he was still under shoulder injury.

..I'm not in a position to call anybody out right now because I'm rehabbing my shoulder


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> It doesn't change a thing does it? The fact that Ward admitted he'd be willing to go to 160 to meet floyd but not 164 to meet GGG speaks volumes.


It's a statement from 2 years ago when the two were feuding with each other and Ward said it was the one fight where he'd consider making thaat sacrifice. All it speaks volumes about is Mayweather being the biggest draw in the sport; Hopkins said he'd drop down to fight him at 160 too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> "If that fight ever came about" indicates he thinks it realistically had little chance of happening and that it was wrong of him to call someone out 3 weight classes below him anyway. Why would he need to clarify anything at all if in fact it was equivalent to Golovkin _actually_ negotiating for fights at 168?


He's willing to fight at 160 lbs. for Mayweather. FFS, man, read your own articles! He's willing to sacrifice the weight to fight Mayweather. Oh, people also completely dismantle Golovkin for saying he'll go down to 154 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's a fucking double-standard people are having here. As I said, read your own fucking articles before posting it here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not reaching for anything, Abel Sanchez worded it as an ultimatum. I'm not spinning it, it's his words.
> 
> Opportunity number 3 comes later, I'm talking about this very second. Please don't start that diva shit, it's so overplayed all because Martinez was mad his name wasn't first on the poster and was coming out first (even tho he didn't after all).
> 
> ...


So the TLDR version of our whole argument is that Sanchez talks a lot of shit?

You don't seem to object to my points, you just counter with"well Sanchez said" or "I don't like how Sanchez said this..."

Dude this is for the most part a macho sport, no one wants to look like they're afraid (this is also why Ward is talking so much, he doesn't want people to buy the media spin about him being scared of GGG, don't blame him). The trash talk, posturing, ridiculous call outs, etc. They're part of the sport.

My whole point is Golovkin should not have to fight Ward right now, he still has plenty to accomplish at 160.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So did GGG call HBO and made it happen yet


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's willing to fight at 160 lbs. for Mayweather. FFS, man, read your own articles! He's willing to sacrifice the weight to fight Mayweather. Oh, people also completely dismantle Golovkin for saying he'll go down to 154 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's a fucking double-standard people are having here. As I said, read your own fucking articles before posting it here.


He _was _willing to fight him there over 2 years ago in a completely hypothetical situation during a Twitter beef. Yes that's the same as actually preparing to fight guys at 168 and then deciding for another opponent it's really 164 or the highway.

I do love how we've gone from "Golovkin doesn't have to fight Ward because he's not an active fighter" to "Golovkin doesn't have to fight a light heavyweight" to "164 is actually a completely fair offer and it's on Ward to take it or leave it" I can't wait to see what reason is presented next for why this fight doesn't need to occur, particularly given how in tension the second and third of these are with each other.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> So did GGG call HBO and made it happen yet


Nope, and he won't be doing it anytime soon. So you can sit back, grab some popcorn, a drink, and watch some Fresh Prince re-runs on BET until Andre picks the bum he's going to fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> He _was _willing to fight him there over 2 years ago in a completely hypothetical situation during a Twitter beef. Yes that's the same as actually preparing to fight guys at 168 and then deciding for another opponent it's really 164 or the highway.
> 
> I do love how we've gone from "Golovkin doesn't have to fight Ward because he's not an active fighter" to "Golovkin doesn't have to fight a light heavyweight" to "164 is actually a completely fair offer and it's on Ward to take it or leave it" I can't wait to see what reason is presented next for why this fight doesn't need to occur, particularly given how in tension the second and third of these are with each other.


Keep putting your own spin on it. You're struggling. Now this goes from a debate on words to a fucking ESB debate where you put words in my mouth. :verysad


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-mayweather-ill-go-160-fight-you--63365
> 
> Hmm... funny how it's all about Golovkin. How about Ward saying he'll go to 160 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


Ward said that in response to Mayweather talking shit, and when he said it everyone laughed at the offer because it wasn't possible at all. Then he damn near immediately back tracked because he knew how insane it was.. How is that the same as GGG and his team constantly bringing up Floyd for a fight when Floyd hasn't mentioned him once? :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's willing to fight at 160 lbs. for Mayweather. FFS, man, read your own articles! He's willing to sacrifice the weight to fight Mayweather. Oh, people also completely dismantle Golovkin for saying he'll go down to 154 lbs. to fight Mayweather. It's a fucking double-standard people are having here. As I said, read your own fucking articles before posting it here.


Yeah because they are two completely different situations :rofl atsch

Mayweather talks shit about Ward. Ward says Mayweather spars middle weights, he can fight Ward at 160 if he chooses. Ward takes back the statements, knowing they were stupid and said in the heat of the moment and the fight isn't realistic..

GGG and his team call out Floyd at 154. Floyd ignores them. GGG and his team call out Floyd at 154. Floyd ignores them. GGG's team and him continue to call out Floyd at 154..

How the hell are they the same situation? :rofl :rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Ward said that in response to Mayweather talking shit, and when he said it everyone laughed at the offer because it wasn't possible at all. Then he damn near immediately back tracked because he knew how insane it was.. How is that the same as GGG and his team constantly bringing up Floyd for a fight when Floyd hasn't mentioned him once? :lol:


Wow, a boxer calling out the no. 1 fighter and hoping to add to his legacy and bank account? :huh

Do you have any idea how this works? :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ward said that in response to Mayweather talking shit, and when he said it everyone laughed at the offer because it wasn't possible at all. Then he damn near immediately back tracked because he knew how insane it was.. How is that the same as GGG and his team constantly bringing up Floyd for a fight when Floyd hasn't mentioned him once? :lol:


He didn't backtrack on his saying that he'll go down to 160 lbs. if the fight presented itself. Read the fucking article. I wasn't even talking about him calling out Mayweather. I was talking about him saying he'll fight at 160 lbs. for Mayweather, but he won't go down 164 lbs. to fight Golovkin. This is what I'm referring to. I'm talking about this more like you people saying Golovkin is ducking Ward because he would've fought Froch and Chavez at 168 lbs.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Wow, a boxer calling out the no. 1 fighter and hoping to add to his legacy and bank account? :huh
> 
> Do you have any idea how this works? :lol:


What does this have to do with MexiBox claiming they are the same situation when they clearly aren't? :huh

GGG can call out whoever he wants.. But to act like Ward saying he'll face Floyd at 160 because Floyd was talking shit is the same as GGG and his team constantly calling him out is insane. :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> What does this have to do with MexiBox claiming they are the same situation when they clearly aren't? :huh
> 
> GGG can call out whoever he wants.. But to act like Ward saying he'll face Floyd at 160 because Floyd was talking shit is the same as GGG and his team constantly calling him out is insane. :lol:


That's clearly not what he's saying and now you're just being retarded about. The point made was very simple not sure how you got so lost along the way.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He didn't backtrack on his saying that he'll go down to 160 lbs. if the fight presented itself. Read the fucking article. I wasn't even talking about him calling out Mayweather. I was talking about him saying he'll fight at 160 lbs. for Mayweather, but he won't go down 164 lbs. to fight Golovkin. This is what I'm referring to. I'm talking about this more like you people saying Golovkin is ducking Ward because he would've fought Froch and Chavez at 168 lbs.


Yeah, because he knows it's 100% the fight will never present itself! :rofl

Again, there's 0% chance that fight would have ever happened.. THIS is a time when it's okay to say 'a call out is just a call out', because this was talk and nothing more! Nobody with sense thought it would happen. So nobody with sense thought Ward would ever go to 160. The Froch and Chavez fights were being negotiated, the Ward and Floyd fight was never a possibility..

When Lara calls out GGG and it's a possibility, Lara is just talking.

When Ward says he'll face Floyd and we know it's not a possibility, take Ward at face value because it suits an agenda. :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> That's clearly not what he's saying and now you're just being retarded about. The point made was very simple not sure how you got so lost along the way.


The point that Ward said he's go to 160 in response to Floyd, when nobody actually believed him.. Like Hopkins saying he'd go to 160 for Floyd when nobody actually believed him? And GGG actively negotiated with Froch and Chavez Jr for a weight he realistically would have made, but refuses to for Ward?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah, because he knows it's 100% the fight will never present itself! :rofl
> 
> Again, there's 0% chance that fight would have ever happened.. THIS is a time when it's okay to say 'a call out is just a call out', because this was talk and nothing more! Nobody with sense thought it would happen. So nobody with sense thought Ward would ever go to 160. The Froch and Chavez fights were being negotiated, the Ward and Floyd fight was never a possibility..
> 
> ...


Well, the Golovkin/Chavez fights and the Golovkin/Froch fights never happened either. Have they fought, has Golovking moved up?

It's Ward's own fucking words, dude, and as I said, he was willing to do it. The only thing he took back was that it wasn't a call-out because he was still under injury. I didn't hear him saying anything about not being able to make 160 lbs., etc. It was more about his injury and being in no position to fight at the time, and of course, it isn't fucking realistic just like it isn't realistic that Golovkin is going to fight Mayweather at 154 lbs. Mayweather hasn't fought at that weight in a long time.

Also, someone gave a quote where Golovkin said it's a crazy idea for him to move down to 154 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, the Golovkin/Chavez fights and the Golovkin/Froch fights never happened either. Have they fought, has Golovking moved up?
> 
> It's Ward's own fucking words, dude, and as I said, he was willing to do it. The only thing he took back was that it wasn't a call-out because he was still under injury. I didn't hear him saying anything about not being able to make 160 lbs., etc. It was more about his injury and being in no position to fight at the time.
> 
> Also, someone gave a quote where Golovkin said it's a crazy idea for him to move down to 154 lbs. to fight Mayweather.


No, but they were realistic and being negotiated, while the Ward fight was not happening and you know it.

Nobody said he couldn't make 160, I'm saying nobody actually thought that fight possible and took Ward's offer serious.. But you're acting like Ward was actually going to face Mayweather and drop to 160 when you know you don't believe the fight would have ever happened. One was talk, the other was serious negotiations..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No, but they were realistic and being negotiated, while the Ward fight was not happening and you know it.
> 
> Nobody said he couldn't make 160, I'm saying nobody actually thought that fight possible and took Ward's offer serious.. But you're acting like Ward was actually going to face Mayweather and drop to 160 when you know you don't believe the fight would have ever happened. One was talk, the other was serious negotiations..


I'm not acting like it was a serious offer. I'm acting similar to the childish rants that Golovkin is ducking Ward. Seems like you zoomed right in on that part and didn't listen to what I was telling Bogo. Fucking hell, this forum just wants to argue without any sense of direction.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not acting like it was a serious offer. I'm acting similar to the childish rants that Golovkin is ducking Ward. Seems like you zoomed right in on that part and didn't listen to what I was telling Bogo. Fucking hell, this forum just wants to argue without any sense of direction.


Bogo said


> Nobody is saying there should be catch-weights, it's just hypocritical to say you won't fight a guy above you unless he comes down to one, then say you won't come down for a fighter below you.


And you posted the article of Ward saying he'd go to 160 if Floyd wants to fight him, and you basically just said you know it's not a serious offer.. How is that Ward saying he won't fight a guy above him unless he comes down and saying he won't come down for someone below him, since that's what you quoted acting like Ward should receive the same criticism as GGG?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Lemieux is a great fight, stop bitching.


Has the Lemieux fight been signed or are they still in negotiations?

Either way, it's a good fight and a step up from his previous competition. But, it's not the best fight available by any means.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Has the Lemieux fight been signed or are they still in negotiations?
> 
> Either way, it's a good fight and a step up from his previous competition. But, it's not the best fight available by any means.


It's the best fight in his div. And without getting into who's ducking who, the best fight below that would be FLoyd. The best fight above that would be Ward.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> It's the best fight in his div. And without getting into who's ducking who, the best fight below that would be FLoyd. The best fight above that would be Ward.


Nah, I think GGG vs Jacobs is a better fight in the division, but don't get me wrong, Lemieux will do


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> So did GGG call HBO and made it happen yet


of course not. Ward wants the fight now, GGG wants it next year. And then next year, he'll want it in another year and so on



Divi253 said:


> Ward said that in response to Mayweather talking shit, and when he said it everyone laughed at the offer because it wasn't possible at all. Then he damn near immediately back tracked because he knew how insane it was.. How is that the same as GGG and his team constantly bringing up Floyd for a fight when Floyd hasn't mentioned him once? :lol:


it's nowhere near the same especially considering that GGG *signed a contract *to fight Chavez at 168


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So the TLDR version of our whole argument is that Sanchez talks a lot of shit?
> 
> You don't seem to object to my points, you just counter with"well Sanchez said" or "I don't like how Sanchez said this..."
> 
> ...


Your points aren't relevant to what I'm saying though, you must have misunderstood. If GGG doesn't want to fight Ward, don't make BS ultimatums on catchweights that you wouldn't accept yourself and call Ward scared. I never said GGG had to fight Ward right now and he probably shouldn't. Trash talk is one thing, smoke and mirrors acting as a front you have intentions to a fight are another thing and it frustrates fans. If you don't mind it then that's good for you.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin also made offers to fight dudes like Edwin Rodriguez and Thomas Oosthuizen in 168.


But I guess since now GGG is more established and HBO promises him 1.5 mil to fight bums he is going to take less risks


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Your points aren't relevant to what I'm saying though, you must have misunderstood. If GGG doesn't want to fight Ward, don't make BS ultimatums on catchweights that you wouldn't accept yourself and call Ward scared. I never said GGG had to fight Ward right now and he probably shouldn't. Trash talk is one thing, smoke and mirrors acting as a front you have intentions to a fight are another thing and it frustrates fans. If you don't mind it then that's good for you.


You're the third person I've asked for the recent articles and interviews where Golovkin is saying Ward is scared of him. Can you please provide them? That article you provided was only about Sanchez saying that they would only fight Ward at 164.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're the third person I've asked for the recent articles and interviews where Golovkin is saying Ward is scared of him. Can you please provide them? That article you provided was only about Sanchez saying that they would only fight Ward at 164.


http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/3/6/8161727/abel-sanchez-ward-shying-away-from-golovkin

Plenty of insinuations there that Ward is unwilling. But it's still besides the point. If you don't want to fight Ward, don't say you want to and give an ultimatum catch-weight and make fans think the fight was being planned.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/3/6/8161727/abel-sanchez-ward-shying-away-from-golovkin
> 
> Plenty of insinuations there that Ward is unwilling. But it's still besides the point. If you don't want to fight Ward, don't say you want to and give an ultimatum catch-weight and make fans think the fight was being planned.


Did you read the articles?

First one: GGG tells Ward to shut his mouth, that when he's ready to challenge "the best at 168" he (Gennady) will put his money where his mouth is.

Couldn't be any clearer to me, he's saying shut up, when I'm ready to face you I will, until then keep your mouth shut.

2nd Article: Title is a bit clickbaity. Sanchez says that the Roc is not as eager as Ward to make the fight, mentions that Ward asked for two tune up fights before he started calling out Golovkin. This is the important part, he tells Ward that he's going to have to wait until the end of the year or next year, maybe before they start talking about the fight.

I don't see any smoke and mirrors my dear Bogo, you guys read the titles of the article and make up your minds.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

:lol: at this ********* looking fuck who has beaten nothing but a bunch of relative bums trying to tell Andre Ward to shut his mouth. We'll see whose mouth gets shut if this clown ever grows the balls to get in the ring with Ward. His team knows he'd get thoroughly embarrassed by the king of 168, so maybe he should shut his mouth.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :lol: at this ********* looking fuck who has beaten nothing but a bunch of relative bums trying to tell Andre Ward to shut his mouth. We'll see whose mouth gets shut if this clown ever grows the balls to get in the ring with Ward. His team knows he'd get thoroughly embarrassed by the king of 168, so maybe he should shut his mouth.


*********...nice one bro.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> :lol: at this ********* looking fuck who has beaten nothing but a bunch of relative bums trying to tell Andre Ward to shut his mouth. We'll see whose mouth gets shut if this clown ever grows the balls to get in the ring with Ward. His team knows he'd get thoroughly embarrassed by the king of 168, so maybe he should shut his mouth.


That's a great keyboard warrior impersonation!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward knocks out GGG, Paul Smith style


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> *********...nice one bro.


I'd say it's a fairly accurate description.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward knocks out GGG, Paul Smith style


If GGG signs on the dotted line for September, do you think Ward can pull off the stoppage being he's only had one fight since being back?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'd say it's a fairly accurate description.


Son of Golovkin fans so threatened by the brutal force that is Gennady "Father of Ward" Golovkin that they have to resort to racial slurs.

:verysad


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> *Son of Golovkin fans so threatened* by the brutal force that is Gennady "Father of Ward" Golovkin that they have to resort to racial slurs.
> 
> :verysad


I think GGG knows something you don't. This is why he's been so reluctant to fight Ward at 168 like he was willing to do for Chavez, Froch, and Oothenzine (whatever his name is), etc


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Son of Golovkin fans so threatened by the brutal force that is Gennady "Father of Ward" Golovkin that they have to resort to racial slurs.
> 
> :verysad


********* meaning retard, and retards are not a race, fuckface.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I think GGG knows something you don't. This is why he's been so reluctant to fight Ward at 168 like he was willing to do for Chavez, Froch, and Oothenzine (whatever his name is), etc


Read my other posts bud, we all know Ward is a huge risk for GGG. He's a bigger man and his spoiling style is a huge advantage. If they have a fight at 168 Ward would have to be the favorite. I'm not a blind fanboy, still it looks like some of you Ward fans are a little insecure, why use racial slurs?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I think GGG knows something you don't. This is why he's been so reluctant to fight Ward at 168 like he was willing to do for Chavez, Froch, and Oothenzine (whatever his name is), etc


He don't want it and his team wants it even less.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> ********* meaning retard, and retards are not a race, fuckface.












Nice try.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.goldengloves.co.za/boxing-news/tommy-gun-to-top-madison-square-garden-bill/

In a major coup for Golden Gloves, Tommy Oosthuizen will headline the bill at New Yorkâ€™s famed Madison Square Garden against big hitting WBA middleweight world champion Gennady Golovkin on January 19.
*Golovkin will move up in weight to challenge for Oosthuizenâ€™s IBO super-middleweight belt in a bout to be broadcast live on HBO.*
Only a handful of SA boxers have ever fought at the venue, among them Willie Toweel, Zolani Petelo and Corrie Sanders. However, this is believed to be the first time a South African will top a major bill at the venerable arena.
Itâ€™s an extraordinary shot in the arm for SA boxing and underscores Oosthuizenâ€™s status among boxing cognoscenti. Whatâ€™s more, it gives the IBO real legitimacy given the stage and the two protagonists involved.
Golovkin may not be widely known, but heâ€™s one of the hottest properties in world boxing following his most recent title defence against Gregory Proksa.
With 21 knockouts in 24 fights, he is a vicious puncher and rated a star of the future. Indeed, reports this week spoke of a host of fighters ducking out of a potential Golovkin match-up.
Said his manager Tom Loeffler: â€œThe response from Gennadyâ€™s last fight has been sensational and we know the boxing world is very interested in when he is fighting again.â€
Promoter Rodney Berman was delighted. â€œThis is the sort of fight that could elevate Tommy into a legitimate superstar. It also proves that fighters make the boxing organisations, not the other way round. The IBO has been very good to Tommy and deserves its good standing. He will do it proud.â€
Naturally, this windfall places greater pressure on â€œTommy Gunâ€ to produce the goods at Emperors Palace next weekend. Heâ€™s up against a tough hombrï¿½ in Fulgencio Zuniga and will have to emerge strongly to keep the Golovkin fight on track.
â€œThe news is still sinking in,â€ said Berman. â€œBut this could rank as one of SA boxingâ€™s most pivotal moments â€" Tommy fighting before a massive US television audience against one of the top pound-for-pounders out there. Iâ€™m predicting this will be Tommyâ€™s coming out party. The world wil know his name after January 19.â€


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Nice try.


It also can be used to mean a person who has Down syndrome, which is the context in which I was using it. Golovkin doesn't look Asian in the least, but he most certainly does look mentally retarded. FACT.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Gennady "The Bum Hunter" Golovkin would be a much more appropriate nickname.

Andre Ward in a Roy Jones voice: "168 get that ass whooped. 168 get that ass tore up!"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It also can be used to mean a person who has Down syndrome, which is the context in which I was using it. Golovkin doesn't look Asian in the least.


He doesn't really look like he has down syndrome, plus he's half Korean and his home country is in Central Asia...I don't know man, if you're gonna throw racial slurs around at least own up to it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.goldengloves.co.za/boxing-news/tommy-gun-to-top-madison-square-garden-bill/
> 
> In a major coup for Golden Gloves, Tommy Oosthuizen will headline the bill at New Yorkâ€™s famed Madison Square Garden against big hitting WBA middleweight world champion Gennady Golovkin on January 19.
> *Golovkin will move up in weight to challenge for Oosthuizenâ€™s IBO super-middleweight belt in a bout to be broadcast live on HBO.*
> ...


???


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He doesn't really look like he has down syndrome, plus he's half Korean and his home country is in Central Asia...I don't know man, if you're gonna throw racial slurs around at least own up to it.


He looks white to me. White with a sprinkle of retardation.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He looks white to me. White with a sprinkle of retardation.


Nice save, no one likes a racist.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> ???


The point being he's apparently willing to face lesser fighters at 168. Not Andre Ward, though. Andre Ward at 168 is a guaranteed ass whooping. :deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The point being he's apparently willing to face lesser fighters at 168. Not Andre Ward, though. Andre Ward at 168 is a guaranteed ass whooping. :deal


He was also willing to move up for Chavez Jr. And Froch, lol. This isn't some new discovery. Ward is willing to go down to 160 for Mayweather but can't meet Golovkin at 164.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Nice save, no one likes a racist.


Shut it down, fuckwit. Golovkin doesn't look Asian in the least.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He was also willing to move up for Chavez Jr. And Froch, lol. This isn't some new discovery. Ward is willing to go down to 160 for Mayweather but can't meet Golovkin at 164.


Mayweather is a natural 147 and the biggest draw in the game. Golovkin is apparently being "ducked" by everyone until a legit threat is willing to take the challenge, and then he becomes the duck.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Mayweather is a natural 147 and the biggest draw in the game. Golovkin is apparently being "ducked" by everyone until a legit threat is willing to take the challenge, and then he becomes the duck.


Whatever helps you sleep at night pal. Well I'm calling it a night. Take it easy and keep the racial slurs down a bit, we still have mods.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night pal. Well I'm calling it a night. Take it easy and keep the racial slurs down a bit, we still have mods.


Can't refute what I posted, so you're back to the "racism". Okay, take your dumb ass to sleep then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If GGG signs on the dotted line for September, do you think Ward can pull off the stoppage being he's only had one fight since being back?


most likely not. But he could mark him up a lot and give him another pizza face


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

its a linear progression of guys picking on the little guy....GGG wants Mayweather but doesn't want Ward.....Ward wants GGG but doesn't want kovalev

well I guess that's just two guys..but still...


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Been out of the loop. What weight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Zombie said:


> its a linear progression of guys picking on the little guy....GGG wants Mayweather but doesn't want Ward.....*Ward wants GGG but doesn't want kovalev
> *
> well I guess that's just two guys..but still...


Ward's plan is to fight GGG in the Fall of this yeas as his last fight at 168, then go to 175 and fight Kovalev next spring. He doesn't want to go up and down in weight. So when he goes to 175 next spring, he's staying there


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Been out of the loop. What weight


GGG demanding 164...even though he is okay with 168 for Froch/JCC. It's kind of annoying as a fan because GGG spends all his time calling out Canelo, Cotto, and Mayweather. The Cotto callout is justified, but him calling out smaller guys while being hypocritical with 1 bigger guy is...annoying.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Ward's plan is to fight GGG in the Fall of this yeas as his last fight at 168, then go to 175 and fight Kovalev next spring. He doesn't want to go up and down in weight. So when he goes to 175 next spring, he's staying there


Wait so Ward is allowed to take care of business before he moves up but Golovkin is not?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> GGG demanding 164...even though he is okay with 168 for Froch/JCC. It's kind of annoying as a fan because GGG spends all his time calling out Canelo, Cotto, and Mayweather. The Cotto callout is justified, but him calling out smaller guys while being hypocritical with 1 bigger guy is...annoying.


No one is demanding anything, Sanchez just said at one point that if they would start talks for the Ward fight they would ask for 164.

If you look a couple pages back you'll see a couple of articles that Bogo posted where team Golovkin is allegedly calling out Ward or saying he's scared. They're not, no one reads the articles anymore they just read the title and go. They make it pretty clear that they're not interested in a Ward fight at this time.

Everyone calls out Mayweather, Ward would come down to 160 to fight him lol.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wait so Ward is allowed to take care of business before he moves up but Golovkin is not?


What do you mean? Expound on that..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is demanding anything, Sanchez just said at one point that if they would start talks for the Ward fight they would ask for 164.
> 
> If you look a couple pages back you'll see a couple of articles that Bogo posted where team Golovkin is allegedly calling out Ward or saying he's scared. They're not, no one reads the articles anymore they just read the title and go. They make it pretty clear that they're not interested in a Ward fight at this time.
> 
> Everyone calls out Mayweather, Ward would come down to 160 to fight him lol.


Sanchez said it was 164 or no fight. Period


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Golovkin never said "Anyone from 154 to 168" he said "Anyone from 154-168 IF it makes sense", Ward doesn't and even the biggest GGG haters know inside it doesn't.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What do you mean? Expound on that..


Golovkin has Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo, possibly other belt holders at 160 left to fight, but he has to put all that aside and go up to 168 to fight Ward.

Yet Ward can take care of what he needs to at 168 before going up to take on Kovalev.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Sanchez said it was 164 or no fight. Period


If you read those articles, again the whole article not just the title, you'll see that they make it clear that Ward is not in their plans for the near future. You could be right, maybe 164 or nothing is Sanchez's stance on the fight right now, but when there is nothing left at 160 and GGG moves up that'll change.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Golovkin has Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo, possibly other belt holders at 160 left to fight, but he has to put all that aside and go up to 168 to fight Ward.
> 
> Yet Ward can take care of what he needs to at 168 before going up to take on Kovalev.


I thought that's what you were getting at, but I didn't want to assume.

All that would be true had GGG not been seeking to fight various opponents at 168 since 2012. I haven't heard GGG say, let me fight xyz first, before jumping to 168. Not to say that's not the case, I just haven't heard it. The only thing I've heard is GGG willing to fight at least 3 guys at 168 that I know of. I never heard GGG mention Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo as reasons to why he won't go to 168. Whearas Ward has made it clear that once he goes to 175, he's not going back down


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I thought that's what you were getting at, but I didn't want to assume.
> 
> All that would be true had GGG not been seeking to fight various opponents at 168 since 2012. I haven't heard GGG say, let me fight xyz first, before jumping to 168. Not to say that's not the case, I just haven't heard it. The only thing I've heard is GGG willing to fight at least 3 guys at 168 that I know of. I never heard GGG mention Lemieux, Cotto/Canelo as reasons to why he won't go to 168. Whearas Ward has made it clear that once he goes to 175, he's not going back down


In his defence the guys he 'courted' at 168 were more for the money/name value than anything else. Ward has the latter but doesn't yet guarantee the former.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> In his defence the guys he 'courted' at 168 were more for the money/name value than anything else. Ward has the latter but doesn't yet guarantee the former.


Like who?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If you read those articles, again the whole article not just the title, you'll see that they make it clear that Ward is not in their plans for the near future. You could be right, maybe 164 or nothing is Sanchez's stance on the fight right now, but when there is nothing left at 160 and GGG moves up that'll change.


I think you're right and hope you're right


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Felix said:


> In his defence the guys he 'courted' at 168 were more for the money/name value than anything else. Ward has the latter but doesn't yet guarantee the former.


This point has been made multiple times but the Ward fanboys are not having it.

Ward is willing to do 160 for Mayweather...also because he's a huge draw and a big $$$ fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think you're right and hope you're right


They won't have a choice, there are few big money/legacy enhancing fights at 160.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This point has been made multiple times but the Ward fanboys are not having it.
> 
> Ward is willing to do 160 for Mayweather...also because he's a huge draw and a big $$$ fight.


But who has GGG tried to fight at 168 that is a bigger $$$ fight and bigger name than Ward?

Sure, Froch and Chavez Jr offer more $$$, but what about the other two guys GGG tried and is trying to fight at 168


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This point has been made multiple times but the Ward fanboys are not having it.
> 
> Ward is willing to do 160 for Mayweather...also because he's a huge draw and a big $$$ fight.


And Mayweather would be coming up not one, but two full weight classes if that were to happen. There's not even a remote possibility of it happening anyway, and I'm sure Ward knew that before he said it whereas Golovkin has made legitimate offers to move up to 168 for guys other than Andre Ward. His team knows he can't beat him at 168, so they're trying to handicap him. Having just fought at 172, they know Ward will say no to 164, so it's just an elaborate way to duck him.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But who has GGG tried to fight at 168 that is a bigger $$$ fight and bigger name than Ward?
> 
> Sure, Froch and Chavez Jr offer more $$$, but what about the other two guys GGG tried and is trying to fight at 168


Froch is retired now and Chavez Jr can't make 168 anymore, so those guys are out. The simple fact is that they don't want to fight Andre Ward, and I can't really blame them for that to be honest, but that being the case I think they should stop talking about him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Froch is retired now and Chavez Jr can't make 168 anymore, so those guys are out. The simple fact is that they don't want to fight Andre Ward, and I can't really blame them for that to be honest, but that being the case I think they should stop talking about him.


Yea, I hear you


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


Yep. :yep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But who has GGG tried to fight at 168 that is a bigger $$$ fight and bigger name than Ward?
> 
> Sure, Froch and Chavez Jr offer more $$$, but what about the other two guys GGG tried and is trying to fight at 168


At the moment they're pursuing Lemeiux, whos 160. They want Canelo/Cotto after that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> And Mayweather would be coming up not one, but two full weight classes if that were to happen. There's not even a remote possibility of it happening anyway, and I'm sure Ward knew that before he said it whereas Golovkin has made legitimate offers to move up to 168 for guys other than Andre Ward. His team knows he can't beat him at 168, so they're trying to handicap him. Having just fought at 172, they know Ward will say no to 164, so it's just an elaborate way to duck him.


Read the articles Bogo posted, team GGG is not looking for Ward at the moment.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Like who?


Jr had a decent name and brought a good fan base with him. Froch had a better name and big international interest.

No doubt you'll poo-poo that, but it's true.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> At the moment they're pursuing Lemeiux, whos 160. They want Canelo/Cotto after that.


No, I understand what you're saying there.

I'm talking about GGG has tried to fight 4 other people at 168, but will only fight Ward at 164. Keep in mind, not all 4 opponents posed significant pay days.

BTW, GGG is also in negotiations with another 168 lb'er outside of negotiating with Lemieux and the guy I'm talking about isn't Ward.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> Jr had a decent name and brought a good fan base with him. Froch had a better name and big international interest.
> 
> No doubt you'll poo-poo that, but it's true.


I think GGG-Ward could make as much money as GGG-Chavez Jr. Of course Froch will make more money because I think they were negotiating fighting at a stadium somewhere in the UK. But a Froch victory wouldn't be as big as a Ward victory.

And what about the other two guys that don't have the names or $$$ of a Ward fight, but Team Golovkin are still clamoring for a fight with them at 168?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Read the articles Bogo posted, team GGG is not looking for Ward at the moment.


Yet they're floating him an offer for a fight at 164? Why are they doing that in your opinion? Is it an elaborate scheme to duck him while trying to save some face in the process?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> No, I understand what you're saying there.
> 
> I'm talking about GGG has tried to fight 4 other people at 168, but will only fight Ward at 164. Keep in mind, not all 4 opponents posed significant pay days.
> 
> BTW, GGG is also in negotiations with another 168 lb'er outside of negotiating with Lemieux and the guy I'm talking about isn't Ward.


News to me, who?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> News to me, who?


They're also trying to fight Gilberto Ramirez at 168


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> They're also trying to fight Gilberto Ramirez at 168


Are you serious, thats a very low risk fight against a popular up and coming Mexican. That shit would sell tickets on the west coast with very low risk for GGG. You seriously can't see why they would take that fight and not Wards?

Ps. Top Rank is retarded if they take this one, Gilberto is a potential cash cow and has no business going up against a GGG this early in his career, bigger man or not.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Yet they're floating him an offer for a fight at 164? Why are they doing that in your opinion? Is it an elaborate scheme to duck him while trying to save some face in the process?


Its not an offer, Sanchez is saying that the fight would only happen at 164 ( if its up to him). I have not seen any articles where Loeffler offers 164 to Roc.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> *Are you serious, thats a very low risk fight against a popular up and coming Mexican. That shit would sell tickets on the west coast with very low risk for GGG. You seriously can't see why they would take that fight and not Wards?*
> 
> Ps. Top Rank is retarded if they take this one, Gilberto is a potential cash cow and has no business going up against a GGG this early in his career, bigger man or not.


The bolded IS the reason I have a problem with it. It's a double standard and very hypocritical of the GGG fan base that ridiculed Mayweather for years only to advocate GGG trying to do the same thing they accused Floyd of doing.

And yes, I think GGG-Ward is a bigger historical fight as well as finanicial fight than GGG-Ramirez


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Its not an offer, Sanchez is saying that the fight would only happen at 164 ( if its up to him). I have not seen any articles where Loeffler offers 164 to Roc.


http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-wed-fight-ward-164-50-50-split--93258

Maybe not a legit written offer directly to Ward's promotional team, but Loeffler has verbally offered a fight at 164 through the media. Seems to me that they're contradicting themselves.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The bolded IS the reason I have a problem with it. It's a double standard and very hypocritical of the GGG fan base that ridiculed Mayweather for years only to advocate GGG trying to do the same thing they accused Floyd of doing.
> 
> And yes, I think GGG-Ward is a bigger historical fight as well as finanicial fight than GGG-Ramirez


They've also ridiculed Cotto for the same shit, blaming him for going after a huge payday against Canelo and not blaming Golovkin for looking for low risk/high reward type fights himself. At least in the past Cotto has fought some of the very best. Golovkin has not, so this entitled attitude that his team and his fans seem to have is idiotic.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cormega said:


> They've also ridiculed Cotto for the same shit, blaming him for going after a huge payday against Canelo and not blaming Golovkin for looking for low risk/high reward type fights himself. At least in the past Cotto has fought some of the very best. Golovkin has not, so this entitled attitude that his team and his fans seem to have is idiotic.


Of course, Cotto has paid his dues. He was actually the GGG of his time except actually fighting all comers win or lose. Cotto is now at the point in his career to where he considers himself to be an OG having paid his dues. And to an extent, I agree with him. GGG hasn't gotten to that point in his career to where he can make those kind of power moves


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-wed-fight-ward-164-50-50-split--93258
> 
> Maybe not a legit written offer directly to Ward's promotional team, but Loeffler has verbally offered a fight at 164 through the media. Seems to me that they're contradicting themselves.


He said "We'd" fight Ward at 164 under our terms because Golovkin is the A-side.

That is not an offer, he didn't say "we're pursuing a fight with Ward at 164" or "we're looking to fight Ward at 164."

This seems to be a response to Ward's talking, if they stay silent they'll be the ones that look like they're ducking. They're selling a product (Golovkin) and they're marketing him as an invincible monster to the casuals, they have to address these things.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He said "We'd" fight Ward at 164 under our terms because Golovkin is the A-side.
> 
> That is not an offer, he didn't say "we're pursuing a fight with Ward at 164" or "we're looking to fight Ward at 164."
> 
> This seems to be a response to Ward's talking, if they stay silent they'll be the ones that look like they're ducking. They're selling a product (Golovkin) and they're marketing him as an invincible monster to the casuals, they have to address these things.


Fair enough. As the "A--side", though, I'd think they'd be more concerned about the money than trying to handicap a guy for their invincible monster. They're not stupid, though. They know damn well he isn't invincible and at 168 Ward in all likelihood puts the wreck on Golovkin. Golovkin doesn't know how to fight on the inside or going backwards, and that's exactly what Ward would make him do, smothering him and beating his ass on the inside.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Fair enough. As the "A--side", though, I'd think they'd be more concerned about the money than trying to handicap a guy for their invincible monster. They're not stupid, though. They know damn well he isn't invincible and at 168 Ward in all likelihood puts the wreck on Golovkin. Golovkin doesn't know how to fight on the inside or going backwards, and that's exactly what Ward would make him do, smothering him and beating his ass on the inside.


At this point in time Ward would have to be the favorite against Golovkin at 168. We still need to see Golovkin against elite level fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

As the A side, Cotto and Canelo deserve a catchweight vs GGG


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> As the A side, Cotto and Canelo deserve a catchweight vs GGG


Cotto fights in his division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Cotto fights in his division.


so did Geale :hey


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> so did Geale :hey


Doesn't deduct from the fact that asking for catchweights for other middleweights as a middleweight lineal titleholder is entirely different to asking catchweight for a guy who doesn't even fight in your weight class and you're not obliged to fight.

Not going to argue with the Canelo example though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lemeiux is official for October 17th. Told you Ward fan crybabies that GGG wasn't fuckin around.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lemeiux is official for October 17th. Told you Ward fan crybabies that GGG wasn't fuckin around.


If Ward was fighting him it would be just another tune-up, but yeah, Lemeiux is a certified ATG because Triple Duck is fighting him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> If Ward was fighting him it would be just another tune-up, but yeah, Lemeiux is a certified ATG because Triple Duck is fighting him.


How can he be a duck if he's fighting another belt holder in the division? At least you're calling him a duck and not using racial slurs like yesterday.

If Ward was fighting Lemieux he woulda dragged him up to 168 for pre-White Chicks card on BET.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rubios leftovers, golovkin crafting that legacy


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How can he be a duck if he's fighting another belt holder in the division? At least you're calling him a duck and not using racial slurs like yesterday.
> 
> If Ward was fighting Lemieux he woulda dragged him up to 168 for pre-White Chicks card on BET.


He looks like a ********* and his name is Triple Duck. Case closed.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rubios leftovers, golovkin crafting that legacy


Unifying titles, one step closer to cleaning out 160.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Some of these flomos still will shit on Golovkin because of the Lemiuex fight. Thats what you call an agenda.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Berliner said:


> Some of these flomos still will shit on Golovkin because of the Lemiuex fight. Thats what you call an agenda.


My agenda is I want to see Golovkin fight Ward, not some paper champ who already got knocked out by a guy with the Michael Jackson skin disease.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> My agenda is I want to see Golovkin fight Ward, not some paper champ who already got knocked out by a guy with the Michael Jackson skin disease.


Its ok.:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Doesn't deduct from the fact that asking for catchweights for other middleweights as a middleweight lineal titleholder is entirely different to asking catchweight for a guy who doesn't even fight in your weight class and you're not obliged to fight.
> 
> Not going to argue with the Canelo example though.


I agree with you ultimately and I hate the fact Cotto is reigning as champion with only catchweight fights.

in any case, I look forward to seeing David Lemieux face GGG. My 3 favorite middleweights were Martinez, Rosado and Lemieux. 1 retired and the other is a BKB fighter basically now, so War DL


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with you ultimately and I hate the fact Cotto is reigning as champion with only catchweight fights.
> 
> in any case, I look forward to seeing David Lemieux face GGG. My 3 favorite middleweights were Martinez, Rosado and Lemieux. 1 retired and the other is a BKB fighter basically now, so War DL


Now I know why you hate on God of War so much BBall. Martinez managed to escape the beat down from Golovkin by fighting Cotto, but took a beating nonetheless. Rosado got his shit pushed in, big time bro, by a weakened Golovkin recovering from the flu. Now Lemeiux is in line to be demolished.

Just hop on the Gennady "GGG" Golovkin train, there's plenty of room, and no Fresh Prince re-runs, I promise.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Now I know why you hate on God of War so much BBall. Martinez managed to escape the beat down from Golovkin by fighting Cotto, but took a beating nonetheless. Rosado got his shit pushed in, big time bro, by a weakened Golovkin recovering from the flu. Now Lemeiux is in line to be demolished.
> 
> Just hop on the Gennady "GGG" Golovkin train, there's plenty of room, and no Fresh Prince re-runs, I promise.


lol Rosado did better than expected vs Martinez from my point of view. He didn't get dropped or anything, so no harm there. My disdain for GGG does stem from Martinez though when people tried shitting on Martinez for ducking this random, unknown guy who never fought in America. Then GGG fans went on to crap on Martinez's resume and throw dirt on him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Rosado did better than expected vs Martinez from my point of view. He didn't get dropped or anything, so no harm there. My disdain for GGG does stem from Martinez though when people tried shitting on Martinez for ducking this random, unknown guy who never fought in America. Then GGG fans went on to crap on Martinez's resume and throw dirt on him.


Really? Cant remember that. I remember that most guys saw why he fought Cotto instead. Just a few guys didnt. And you always find dumb ass guys. Not a reason to dislike a fighter. Must be another reason....:deal:hey


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Rosado did better than expected vs Martinez from my point of view. He didn't get dropped or anything, so no harm there. My disdain for GGG does stem from Martinez though when people tried shitting on Martinez for ducking this random, unknown guy who never fought in America. Then GGG fans went on to crap on Martinez's resume and throw dirt on him.


Did you hate Pirog?


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> GGG demanding 164...even though he is okay with 168 for Froch/JCC. It's kind of annoying as a fan because GGG spends all his time calling out Canelo, Cotto, and Mayweather. The Cotto callout is justified, but him calling out smaller guys while being hypocritical with 1 bigger guy is...annoying.


I don't see anything wrong with 164. People rate Ward over him (overrate?) saying GGG would get schooled. Why not make it an even match- hell I preferred 160 and Ward was ok with Floyd at 160


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

megavolt said:


> I don't see anything wrong with 164. People rate Ward over him (overrate?) saying GGG would get schooled. Why not make it an even match- hell I preferred 160 and Ward was ok with Floyd at 160


Don't think many people took Ward's offer to Floyd seriously. Anyhow, GGG seriously offered Froch/JCC Jr. the fights at 168. To rescind that offer against another 168 pound fighter is pretty lame. It's some Floyd/Manny catchweight girl shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is demanding anything, Sanchez just said at one point that if they would start talks for the Ward fight they would ask for 164.
> 
> If you look a couple pages back you'll see a couple of articles that Bogo posted where team Golovkin is allegedly calling out Ward or saying he's scared. They're not, no one reads the articles anymore they just read the title and go. They make it pretty clear that they're not interested in a Ward fight at this time.
> 
> Everyone calls out Mayweather, Ward would come down to 160 to fight him lol.


If Sanchez and GGG are indeed saying, "we don't want the fight right now" then that's fine. GGG has every right to work to unify his division...no reason to move up if he doesn't want to/need to.

Ward's the guy without the opponent. He needs his name tied to GGG in some way for the advertisement/publicity. It's probably better that these two never fight and Ward just moves up. Not trying to hate, but Ward clearly beats GGG in a boring/one-sided affair most likely. I'd much rather see Ward fight Kovalev after Kovy's defense tonight. Kovy is clearly still prime and Ward should take 1-2 fights at LHW before the Kovy bout.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Rosado did better than expected vs Martinez from my point of view. He didn't get dropped or anything, so no harm there. _*My disdain for GGG does stem from Martinez though when people tried shitting on Martinez for ducking *_this random, unknown guy who never fought in America. Then GGG fans went on to crap on Martinez's resume and throw dirt on him.


i dont ever remember ggg himself publically "shitting on martinez" because he went and fought cotto

if thats the case then you have "disdain" for a guy that has no control for what people say about him?

what would you think if ggg actually came out and diesrespected sergio by saying that he was ducking him, which everyone knew that he was?

sounds to me like you may want golovkin killed or something.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

With GGG focusing on 160lbs and Carl Froch retiring.

Why isn't Andre Ward calling out Kovalev?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> With GGG focusing on 160lbs and Carl Froch retiring.
> 
> Why isn't Andre Ward calling out Kovalev?


Apparently negotiating for a 2016 fight but lets see how that turns out.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Don't think many people took Ward's offer to Floyd seriously. Anyhow, GGG seriously offered Froch/JCC Jr. the fights at 168. To rescind that offer against another 168 pound fighter is pretty lame. It's some Floyd/Manny catchweight girl shit.


Even if he was dead serious. Ward knows Mayweather would be at a disadvantage at 160 fight 10pds higher then he normally weighs. So Ward draining to 160 would kind of even that out. GGG isn't losing anything by fighting at 164 while Ward would be draining.

They will most likely never fight. Don't see GGGs team allowing him to take that fight before a Canelo/Cotto ppv. Even if Ward agreed to 164 the fight would be made until after a Canelo or Cotto fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Really? Cant remember that. I remember that most guys saw why he fought Cotto instead. Just a few guys didnt. And you always find dumb ass guys. Not a reason to dislike a fighter. Must be another reason....:deal:hey


It was way back on ESB, so you could imagine the trollish BS that was being said there. I'm here getting excited for Martinez vs Chavez and I'm seeing threads about how Martinez is ducking some unknown fighter. I'll say that I don't really dislike GGG as a person, but dislike how fans and media people talk about him and would disrespect other fighters to elevate him (Martinez, Ward).

Oh but I absolutely hate Abel Sanchez and dislike K2.



LeapingHook said:


> Did you hate Pirog?


I didn't actually. I think with Pirog, I wasn't as hostile because I felt like he actually deserved a fight with Martinez. Pirog was more proven.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> With GGG focusing on 160lbs and Carl Froch retiring.
> 
> Why isn't Andre Ward calling out Kovalev?


They're in negotiations. Wards a G.


----------

